# Tory Burch Deals and Steals! No chat/comments.



## indi3r4

I think it's good to start a thread dedicated for all Tory Burch deals and steals. Mods, stickied maybe? 
*Make sure everything is authentic before posting it here.*


----------



## indi3r4

Online and Instore Boutique Fall sales!

http://www.toryburch.com/sale/sale,default,sc.htmll?om_rid=DgrKHK&om_mid=_BOwp0BB8ee1KVW


----------



## indi3r4

check you mail ladies.. the Holiday Gift Card is coming! I got mine


----------



## indi3r4

Nordstrom exclusive Riding Boots in Black (released during Anniversary Sale and sold out immediately) in size 7.5 only! $246.90

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-bu...69264?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=4462


----------



## ryrybaby12

I just got my gift card too!


----------



## Hoohoo3542

What is the gift card?  And how do you get one?


----------



## indi3r4

Hoohoo3542 said:


> What is the gift card?  And how do you get one?



Every once in awhile, during summer or holiday season, TB sent out gift card for their customer.. I think I got mine cause I purchased (too) often..


----------



## indi3r4

Bergdorf Goodman sale started yesterday.. lowest price I've seen for several items (caroline pumps, aaden flats, boots, etc).

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/sear...y+burch&_requestid=3724&N=0&st=s&pageSize=160


----------



## love2shopSD

Ladies, check your email/spam. I received an email today with subject " Our Holiday Gift to You " with a PIN to redeem for $50 off any purchase!


----------



## nygrl

indi3r4 said:


> Bergdorf Goodman sale started yesterday.. lowest price I've seen for several items (caroline pumps, aaden flats, boots, etc).
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/sear...y+burch&_requestid=3724&N=0&st=s&pageSize=160



Thanks for the info!! I was able to get Nordstrom to price match a pair of flats!


----------



## indi3r4

^you are most welcome! 

Ladies, get ready for Boutique Black Friday Sale! 

20% off of $200 purchase
25% off of $300 purchase
30% off of $500 purchase

also gift with purchase when you spend $150.
excluded: reva flats and selma boots. 

Let me know if you need an awesome SA.


----------



## indi3r4

New Markdown @ Nordstrom (including suede selma boots and aaden boots which is TDF!!)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=tory+burch+sale&origin=PredictiveSearch


----------



## handbags4me

indi3r4 said:


> ^you are most welcome!
> 
> Ladies, get ready for Boutique Black Friday Sale!
> 
> 20% off of $200 purchase
> 25% off of $300 purchase
> 30% off of $500 purchase
> 
> also gift with purchase when you spend $150.
> excluded: reva flats and selma boots.
> 
> Let me know if you need an awesome SA.



Weird...the email from my TB boutique says the promo is:
20% off of $250 purchase
25% off of $500 purchase
30% off of $750 purchase
also gift with purchase when you spend $150.
excluded: reva flats and selma boots.


----------



## jousx102

heres a 10% coupon, excludes revas. WEL-DHS6ZHB5R36Q


----------



## Dancechika24

I keep getting a $50 gift card after every online purchase I make...i got one, used it and just got another one today. Now I have to buy something else lol...i guess that's exactly the point.


----------



## indi3r4

An extra 25% off of sale items @ tory burch online and boutiques with code *SALE25*.. ends in 01/02/2012


----------



## sn1ckerdoodle

Extra 25% Off Sale Items at ToryBurch.com and Tory Burch U.S. Boutiques December 26 - January 2. Enter code SALE25 at checkout.

*No price adjustments on previous purchases. Cannot be combined with other offers, including free shipping promotions. Not valid on Reva Ballet Flats. Not valid in Tory Burch outlets or international locations. Offer expires 1.02.2012 at 11:59 PM PT.

Link to Clothing Sale: http://www.toryburch.com/clothing-sale/clothing-sale,default,sc.html

Link to Shoe Sale: http://www.toryburch.com/shoes-sale/shoes-sale,default,sc.html

Link to Handbag & Accessory Sale: http://www.toryburch.com/handbags-accessories-jewelry-sale/accessories-sale,default,sc.html


----------



## digablebeatz

sn1ckerdoodle said:
			
		

> Extra 25% Off Sale Items at ToryBurch.com and Tory Burch U.S. Boutiques December 26 - January 2. Enter code SALE25 at checkout.
> 
> *No price adjustments on previous purchases. Cannot be combined with other offers, including free shipping promotions. Not valid on Reva Ballet Flats. Not valid in Tory Burch outlets or international locations. Offer expires 1.02.2012 at 11:59 PM PT.
> 
> Link to Clothing Sale: http://www.toryburch.com/clothing-sale/clothing-sale,default,sc.html
> 
> Link to Shoe Sale: http://www.toryburch.com/shoes-sale/shoes-sale,default,sc.html
> 
> Link to Handbag & Accessory Sale: http://www.toryburch.com/handbags-accessories-jewelry-sale/accessories-sale,default,sc.html



Free shipping on Eddie flats. It doesn't show up for the gold and silver metallic ones but you can call in and get a credit for the shipping charge


----------



## KimmyN

I'm pretty sure these are authentic, but correct me if I'm wrong.

Revas for $152.75 most sizes available:

http://www.jildorshoes.com/product.cfm/hurl/reva-ballet-flat-mud-croc/PI=86663


----------



## HeartMyMJs

*Eddie Skimmer Flats (Bronze, Blue, Pewter) $129.90*
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-bu.../3195378?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1411


----------



## devoted7

dee dee's are on sale at BG, NM, and nordies


----------



## shopaholic59

Available at Neiman Marcus $112 in Black
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...prod121850055&parentId=cat980731&cmCat=search


----------



## LadyLuck89

So this was actually up last night along with the cline ballet flat in tan in an 8.5 for 105, a cosmetic bag for 24, and a continental wallet in patent for 87. NM's site was HORRIBLE so I was on the phone with the S/A for like an hour and she couldn't even place the order for me. After an hour she just told me everything was out of stock even though the stuff was still on the site. She said people placed orders and then immediately got e-mails back that the stuff was out of stock.

I called Saks and miraculously they pricematched NM for me for the cline logo ballet flats and they even let me get it in a different size and color (black and 7.5). I'm an 8 so I hope they fit.


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Neiman Marcus Has Black Eddie for $80.00 .

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...50041&itemId=prod134450041&parentId=cat980731


----------



## BlingADing

I went to outlet and fell in love!!


----------



## BlingADing

Tamica said:


> I love everything,  what was the price of the shoes at the outlet????



About 15-25% off, not a significant saving, but still saving.


----------



## LexLV

Resort Sale on ToryBurch.com! Just scored two Tory Tunics for $165 each


----------



## jenayb

^^ Ok, lol! Once I was able to get in, I scored these!

http://www.toryburch.com/CARRICK-THONG-MEDIUM-|-ITALIAN-KHAKI-|-285/8542772241,default,pd.html

Thanks, OP!!!!!!


----------



## LexLV

Yep sorry I didn't want to post the link since it had my personal email address in it but I double checked to make sure you could still get in by searching sale, I should have elaborated!  Love those sandals Jenay, I got these two tunics:


----------



## jmf63

Just wanted you all to know that if you go to toryburch.com there is a link at the top that takes you to her Private Sale. I didn't get an e-mail about it or anything, but was just browsing her site this morning and found it. Picked up some good deals . Also be aware that anything purchased through the Private Sale is "final sale".


----------



## terps08

Maybe try this link? http://www.toryburch.com/private-sale/privatesale-viewall,default,sc.html?n=0  I don't know if it'll let you go without putting in your email though.


----------



## yunces

Tory Burch Private Sale up to 70% March 22-26 2012 
http://www.toryburch.com/on/demandw...get&utm_medium=email&utm_term=3/22/2012&code=


----------



## ysmum

Got a link for a Tory Burch private sale yesterday if anyone is interested:
http://www.toryburch.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-ToryBurch_US-Site/default/PrivateSale-Show


----------



## munkeebag81

Bloomies F&F 20% off starts today till April 1.  Code FRIENDS.  I was able to score two pair of Revas!


----------



## KNerette

Just got this email not sure if it is a one time use. It's for 10% off + free shipping RTB-QXXZ7Q59R2RP.


----------



## Miss Maryland

I got one too I'm not using. It is not valid on Revas.

RTB-VLM42FBF47RV


----------



## SmallTalk

I also have one I won't be using:

RTB-WHQP4HFVBDVZ


----------



## safari88

also got one:  RTB-VLN43GPN46HF.  enjoy!


----------



## love2shop_26

Here's mine:   RTB-RNDCFK374ST3  Also excludes  Revas


----------



## sanaenver

Here's mine:
4PB-THF7QPRW5K6W
$50 off a $300 purchase. Not valid on Revas.


----------



## faye86

Hi just wanna share,

As far as I know there are two tory burch outlet, one in woodburry premium outlet, NY and one in Camarillo premium outlet, CA.

I got few pairs of reva ballet shoes from there.  

There might be more tory burch outlet, but not sure where is the location, but for those two premium outlets I'm very sure!


----------



## princesscathryn

Our local rack (Pasadena, CA) has about 50 jelly revas coming in today. Colors available are pink, black, white, navy. They are $49 and $79 (resin jelly reva - with gold logo). Also have a small amt of Tory burch flops for $29 and $39.


----------



## kuchingbabe

Hi all, bought this Tory in soliel (yellow) for 40% off at Bloomingdales.  30% off because of friends and family and I signed up for the email and get another 10% on top of the 30%.

Here it is!  Will take actual pictures of the bag so Tory lovers will see if the bag is as nice as the ones here!


----------



## stardog

Use code INTHEFAMILY20 for 20% off at ShopBop


----------



## candiebear

SAKS is having their friends & family 'friends7' online


----------



## cinderella0087

Not Revas, but a great deal if you wear 8.5!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-bu.../3139456?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0


----------



## love2shop_26

Get 25% off with code FRIENDS12 from Apr 27 -  30.  Excludes  Revas


----------



## jeanluvsdeals

Tory Burch Friends and Family 25% Off her website with code FRIENDS12 at checkout.


----------



## becominobsessed

Tory Burch is having a 25% off sale. Use the code FRIENDS12.


----------



## monparapluie

I was hoping to get some black or nude Carolines, but it looks like they may have removed them from the site...


----------



## nicki23x

Is there a printable coupon for in-store?


----------



## Iluvbags

nicki23x said:


> Is there a printable coupon for in-store?


 
The store will honor it if you mention


----------



## Ballerina xo

Thanks for the code! Of course the Revas are excluded . Did anyone get anything good?


----------



## lovelylifelover

Unfortunately a lot of the cute wedges are only available in very limited sizes


----------



## lovelylifelover

Does anyone know where I can get a discount on a pair of sally (or sophie) black wedges? I'm looking for the closed toe model, in a size 8 or 8.5. I'd prefer the sally (2 inch wedges) as opposed to sophie (4 inches), but at this point, I'll take whatever I can find on sale 

I looked at toryburch.com and saks, and unfortunately they don't have my size/desired model. I know neiman marcus, net a porter, and nordstrom have the ones I want, but no coupon codes. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## indi3r4

monparapluie said:


> I was hoping to get some black or nude Carolines, but it looks like they may have removed them from the site...





lovelylifelover said:


> Unfortunately a lot of the cute wedges are only available in very limited sizes



You can always call a store and have them ship it to you. Let me know if you need a Fab SA. 

I got myself the nude aaden in store today. I also put on hold this canvas amanda wedge.. can't make up my mind.

http://www.toryburch.com/Canvas-Ama...11128601_color=120&start=33&cgid=shoes-wedges


----------



## becominobsessed

lovelylifelover said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a discount on a pair of sally (or sophie) black wedges? I'm looking for the closed toe model, in a size 8 or 8.5. I'd prefer the sally (2 inch wedges) as opposed to sophie (4 inches), but at this point, I'll take whatever I can find on sale
> 
> I looked at toryburch.com and saks, and unfortunately they don't have my size/desired model. I know neiman marcus, net a porter, and nordstrom have the ones I want, but no coupon codes. Any help would be much appreciated!


Call a Tory Burch store. I purchased a pair yesterday. You will also get the 25% off since they're having a sale. I got the black closed toe Sally with the gold logo. they may also ship 4 free.


----------



## Tracky527

Friends12 isn't working for me?


----------



## tk23

it's working for me right now! Maybe try again?


----------



## lovelylifelover

That's great advice! Thank you so much!



becominobsessed said:


> Call a Tory Burch store. I purchased a pair yesterday. You will also get the 25% off since they're having a sale. I got the black closed toe Sally with the gold logo. they may also ship 4 free.


----------



## becominobsessed

lovelylifelover said:


> That's great advice! Thank you so much!


You're welcome. Let me know if you got them.


----------



## indi3r4

and make sure that your stuff is not the exclusions.. Reva, tory burch foundation products, pre orders....


----------



## merekat703

I got a pair with Saks friends and family deal (20% off) and got an additional 10% off by opening a charge card. They came to $140! They were getting really picked over and didn't have the classic black/silver reva in stock at the time so they ordered them and are having the shipped for free.


----------



## Soapturtle

When did they raise the shipping to free over 300?   And how comfy are the flat wedges?


----------



## sara

Are Aaden shoes included in the sale? I put it in my bag but the code didn't apply (code did discount other shoes in my cart though).


----------



## bisbee

Just ordered the Dalcin flat sandals - couldn't resist almost $70 off!


----------



## brklynkgurl

merekat703 said:


> I got a pair with Saks friends and family deal (20% off) and got an additional 10% off by opening a charge card. They came to $140! They were getting really picked over and didn't have the classic black/silver reva in stock at the time so they ordered them and are having the shipped for free.




Meerkat, are you talking about the Sally closed toe??  I called the TB store and it's 265.00, then 25% off, but by the time I add in tax, it's 216.00, and I have to think about it.  Unfortunately, I live in Paris, and I need to sleep now, so while I sleep on it, the F&F will be dead.  Augh!


----------



## merekat703

merekat703 said:


> I got a pair with Saks friends and family deal (20% off) and got an additional 10% off by opening a charge card. They came to $140! They were getting really picked over and didn't have the *classic black/silver reva* in stock at the time so they ordered them and are having the shipped for free.





brklynkgurl said:


> Meerkat, are you talking about the Sally closed toe??  I called the TB store and it's 265.00, then 25% off, but by the time I add in tax, it's 216.00, and I have to think about it.  Unfortunately, I live in Paris, and I need to sleep now, so while I sleep on it, the F&F will be dead.  Augh!


 No the classic revas.


----------



## **StarGirl**

tried the saks code...unfortunately it does not work ? any more new codes for month of May ? thanks


----------



## becominobsessed

**StarGirl** said:
			
		

> tried the saks code...unfortunately it does not work ? any more new codes for month of May ? thanks



It expired yesterday. Today is last day for toryBurch.com.


----------



## indi3r4

Soapturtle said:


> When did they raise the shipping to free over 300?   And how comfy are the flat wedges?



Wedges are pretty comfortable! 



sara said:


> Are Aaden shoes included in the sale? I put it in my bag but the code didn't apply (code did discount other shoes in my cart though).



I bought the nude Aaden from the boutique so they're definitely included.


----------



## oddsratio

Thanks for sharing.  Just tried on line with the coupon code but seemed not working anymore. 

Darn, I missed such a good deal - could have used to purchase a pair of nice wedges.  I love Tory's shoes.  Please keep informed if such deal is coming up again soon.  TIA!


----------



## llandry7

Thinking about getting these cute crop pants from www.shopbop.com.  I normally wear a size 14 petite and can usually do a misses size 12.  I have not bought TB pants yet and am wondering if the sizes run small or true to size.  Going on a vacation soon and these would look so cute.  Any advice on the sizes?  Thanks.

http://www.shopbop.com/harp-pant-to...2850&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize&colorId=38721


----------



## becominobsessed

llandry7 said:
			
		

> Thinking about getting these cute crop pants from www.shopbop.com.  I normally wear a size 14 petite and can usually do a misses size 12.  I have not bought TB pants yet and am wondering if the sizes run small or true to size.  Going on a vacation soon and these would look so cute.  Any advice on the sizes?  Thanks.
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/harp-pant-tory-burch/vp/v=1/845524441929068.htm?folderID=2534374302092850&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize&colorId=38721



I don't know much about sizes but you'd better get the pants & try it out since there's ONLY one left. Shop bop offers free returns if it doesn't work out.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Hi, does anyone have a code they aren't using? I am trying to get my mom a bag for mother's day.

TIA


----------



## bluebe

If you're looking for wedges, they are 30% off on TB site & lot of sizes available.


----------



## kristendalton07

Troy burch coupon code can be found at retailmenot and others websites of coupon. I just give you the retailmenot code. http://www.retailmenot.com/view/toryburch.com
Visit there.


----------



## Shop.Qwean

It's the OMG Sample Sale that we have all been waiting for!
Tory Burch will be having a sample sale next month in June.

The sample sale will have Spring/Summer merchandise that includes footwear, ready-to-wear and off course bags!! Let's hope that there are some reva flats!

*When: *6/12  6/16; Tue-F (11-7), Sat (11-4)

*Where:* Clothingline
 261 West 36th Street
 (between 7th & 8th Ave)
 2nd Floor
 New York, NY 10018


----------



## margaritaxmix

If anyone is in the DC/MD/VA area, there is a like-new pair of size 7 patent black Revas on Craigslist for only $50! Seller said she's only worn them twice. Unfortunately I'm a 6.5 and already have a black pair, or else I would totally try to make these work. The seller is very quick to respond and will provide additional photos if needed... I've attached the ones she sent me.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/clo/3041199861.html


----------



## brittee829

How much of a discount is it?


----------



## imrainbow

I would like to know before I get into the crowd too lol


----------



## harlem_cutie

discount is at least 30% but they usually have samples of tunics and dresses for about $50 each. This is definitely one of the more crowded sample sales. Revas are usually $99. I thought last year's was disappointing but I went on the very last day a few hours before closing.

Racked report from last year: http://ny.racked.com/archives/2011/06/14/what_youll_find_inside_the_tory_burch_sample_sale.php and Mizhattan: http://www.mizhattan.com/2011/06/sample-sale-shopping-burchs-merch.html


----------



## tnguyen88

CAN'T WAIT! Super excited ; )


----------



## Pho888

I see there is also DVF sample sale as well...do you know if you need an invitation to any of these Tory Burch or DVF sample sales ??


----------



## DC-Cutie

Pho888 said:


> I see there is also DVF sample sale as well...do you know if you need an invitation to any of these Tory Burch or DVF sample sales ??



You don't need an invite to either. The DVF invite is for their online sample sale.


----------



## SJP2008

Hi there does anyone have an extra invite to the online DVF sample sale? I didn't get one....


----------



## Pho888

oh..I see that the sample sale starts at 11 AM on Tuesday...I maybe able to go for couple of hours, as my flight does not leave until late afternoon...does anyone know what time, I should go there ? I would think there will be a long line up ? would 9 AM be too early or too late ? as I only have 2 hours max. to shop if I able to get in by 11 ish am....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chicchica said:


> Does anybody know of a Tory Burch outlet in the Rhode Island/Massachusetts/Connecticut area?



http://www.toryburch.com/on/demandw...AMPID=GOOGLE&gclid=CKyDsvWZq68CFUhrtgodf0CLmA


----------



## DC-Cutie

Pho888 said:


> oh..I see that the sample sale starts at 11 AM on Tuesday...I maybe able to go for couple of hours, as my flight does not leave until late afternoon...does anyone know what time, I should go there ? I would think there will be a long line up ? would 9 AM be too early or too late ? as I only have 2 hours max. to shop if I able to get in by 11 ish am....



you should be pretty good with 9am.  A girl in front of me got there at 7.  But, I didn't get there until 9 and I was about 20th in line.


----------



## Pho888

DC-Cutie said:


> you should be pretty good with 9am. A girl in front of me got there at 7. But, I didn't get there until 9 and I was about 20th in line.


 

Thank you, I shall go be there by 9.....just in case, I may need to bring an extra suit case


----------



## Shop.Qwean

Pho888 said:


> I see there is also DVF sample sale as well...do you know if you need an invitation to any of these Tory Burch or DVF sample sales ??



The DVF Sample Sale which starts on June 5, 2012 is open to the public.
The Tory Burch Sample Sale is also open to the public, so shop away!


----------



## Shop.Qwean

jenlovespurses said:


> Is this sale open to the public on the first day?




Yes it is.


----------



## jenlovespurses

How does the ticket thing work for the shoes? Do they give you a ticket as soon as you go in or do you have to request it? Also is there a separate line to purchase the shoes?


----------



## jenwong

hi ladies, have anyone gone to the sale today? was it worth going?


----------



## margaritaxmix

jenwong said:


> hi ladies, have anyone gone to the sale today? was it worth going?



It hasn't started yet. It starts next Tuesday, June 11th.


----------



## jenlovespurses

* June 12


----------



## margaritaxmix

Whoops, June 12th haha. This is what happens when I type after a long day at work.


----------



## dazzlindiamund

jenlovespurses said:


> How does the ticket thing work for the shoes? Do they give you a ticket as soon as you go in or do you have to request it? Also is there a separate line to purchase the shoes?



The shoes are in a back area and the ticket gets you into that closed off section where you can view the shoes, try them on, and make your selection.  They also have a display case where you can view the selection and decide if you even want to waste your time (personally, they never have shoes I like). 

Sometimes the ticket guys are at the front and give you one (if you want one) at the entry way and other times they're near the back area where the shoe section entrance is, it depends on how crowded it is. 

I'm a sample sale reporter for Racked NY (ny.racked.com) and I will be covering this sale.  So watch the site for full coverage once it opens next week.  i'm very excited, this is my favorite one of the year.  

Personally, the DvF sale didn't do it for me and I went home empty handed.  Here's my coverage on that one:  http://ny.racked.com/archives/2012/06/04/_stylefontsize_9px_textalign_centerclick_6.php

Let me know if anyone has sample sale related questions!  I'm a bit of a veteran at this.


----------



## jenlovespurses

dazzlindiamund said:
			
		

> The shoes are in a back area and the ticket gets you into that closed off section where you can view the shoes, try them on, and make your selection.  They also have a display case where you can view the selection and decide if you even want to waste your time (personally, they never have shoes I like).
> 
> Sometimes the ticket guys are at the front and give you one (if you want one) at the entry way and other times they're near the back area where the shoe section entrance is, it depends on how crowded it is.
> 
> I'm a sample sale reporter for Racked NY (ny.racked.com) and I will be covering this sale.  So watch the site for full coverage once it opens next week.  i'm very excited, this is my favorite one of the year.
> 
> Personally, the DvF sale didn't do it for me and I went home empty handed.  Here's my coverage on that one:  http://ny.racked.com/archives/2012/06/04/_stylefontsize_9px_textalign_centerclick_6.php
> 
> Let me know if anyone has sample sale related questions!  I'm a bit of a veteran at this.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate it


----------



## flyhaha

oh no why is always in USA


----------



## Tracykae

Hope there will be Reva this year...


----------



## Shop.Qwean

I just checked my e-mail and I got an e-mail about the Tory Burch Sample Sale.
They started one day early (June 11), so Ladies if you are in the city stop and check it out!

Please feel free to share you finds with pics


----------



## jenlovespurses

I'm on my way! I was so not expecting this, I hope that the line isn't too long :/


----------



## jenlovespurses

Well I'm here and the line is long :/


----------



## RyukkuX

My sister is at the sample sale right now. No Revas. Eddie flats in patent green and blue for $99.


----------



## nikita58467

I went around 3. Nothing worth the wait . Bloomingdales had better sales a couple weeks ago


----------



## nikita58467




----------



## harlem_cutie

nikita58467 thanks for the pics! You saved me a trip


----------



## nygrl

^Ditto!! I was planning on going today, but I don't think there's anything that's really catching my eye.


----------



## nikita58467

harlem_cutie said:
			
		

> nikita58467 thanks for the pics! You saved me a trip



Don't want anyone wasted time like me


----------



## dazzlindiamund

here's my Racked report:  http://ny.racked.com/archives/2012/...ock_full_of_seasonal_shoes_and_handbags_1.php

Shoes and handbags were not worth it for me, but there are some RTW gems.  Post on that coming soon!


----------



## dazzlindiamund

RTW report here:  http://ny.racked.com/archives/2012/...eidoscope_of_patterns_in_readytowear.php#more

Happy shopping!


----------



## tamburger

dazzlindiamund said:


> here's my Racked report:  http://ny.racked.com/archives/2012/...ock_full_of_seasonal_shoes_and_handbags_1.php
> 
> Shoes and handbags were not worth it for me, but there are some RTW gems.  Post on that coming soon!


I'm not in NY, but I have to agree with you! The shoes and bags in your pictures don't do it for me. But the apparel... that's a different story!


----------



## **StarGirl**

I went to the TB sale on the first day and got some clothing items and some sandals as well


----------



## **StarGirl**

**StarGirl** said:


> I went to the TB sale on the first day and got some clothing items and some sandals as well


 
here is pic of the goodies I got ....


----------



## susu1978

Prices are same as saks sale,nothin special to be honest....


----------



## dazzlindiamund

**StarGirl** said:


> here is pic of the goodies I got ....



i bought the same coat, love it!~


----------



## dazzlindiamund

dazzlindiamund said:


> i bought the same coat, love it!~



and the pink/maroon striped dress!  I wore it already and expect it to get a ton of use this summer!


----------



## pavilion

CUSP has the Eddie Lambskin Ballet Flat in bleach (white) and kir royale (coral) for $119.  I got an email today for 25% off of your first purchase from Cusp today through June 19th. The code is 25CUSP. The email states that it is only valid on select regular-priced merchandise, but I was able to use it on sale merchandise. And while it does say that the code is only valid for the email address it is sent to, it is not a "unique" code and before I entered my account information I entered the code and it took off the discount.  With the additional 25% off, I was able to get the Eddies in bleach for $89.25.  They still have some left in limited sizes (5.5, 6.0, 8.0, 8.5).  They also have some other Tory Burch items on sale.


----------



## **StarGirl**

^^ I love them all...this is my first TB sample sale visit in NYC 

I must admit that at first, I didnt think I was going to get anything, but after spending over an hour lining up, and over 2 hrs trying on various pieces, I thought I should get something and ended up, getting more than I wanted. But oh well, where I live in Asia/London, I find the TB Sample Sale prices to be reasonable especially on the coats/dresses. As far as the rest of the items are concerned, I agree with other comments on here, that you find similar items/prices in dept stores....


----------



## **StarGirl**

dazzlindiamund said:


> and the pink/maroon striped dress! I wore it already and expect it to get a ton of use this summer!


 
That's my fav dress and cannot wait to wear it !!  ...I wanted to buy more silk dresses at the TB sale as the find the prices for TB dresses to be very good, but the fit just wasnt right for some reason. I find TB sizing to be rather inconsistent....


----------



## **StarGirl**

dazzlindiamund said:


> i bought the same coat, love it!~


 
So pleased you have said that...I find it to be very classy . I also wanted to get the leather jacket and puffy down vest. But unfortunately, they didnt have my size for the leather jacket. And the puffy vest, I wasnt keen on the shinny gold color !


----------



## dazzlindiamund

**StarGirl** said:


> That's my fav dress and cannot wait to wear it !!  ...I wanted to buy more silk dresses at the TB sale as the find the prices for TB dresses to be very good, but the fit just wasnt right for some reason. I find TB sizing to be rather inconsistent....



sizing is totally inconsistent.  I'm generally a size 2, but in TB I wear anything from a 0 to an 8 (extreme, I know!). I also bought the light pink floral dress with gold buttons and the pastel plaid shirt dress, don't know if you saw them?  TB does the best silk jersey and I prefer it over DvF any day.  I probably will stop by the TB sale again tomorrow, I bet they will have slashed prices.


----------



## milenboy

Only in NY?


----------



## Rosycheeks

Tamica said:


> I love everything,  what was the price of the shoes at the outlet????


I found that the prices were not entirely competitive at the outlet. the last pair of shoes i got there as a gift it was a little over 200


----------



## beppe

Thank you for the Cusp discount code. I just bought the Kaitlin in Irish Mist for 25 % off. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## brittee829

Did they have any wallets?


----------



## JNH14

I bought an TB eggplant leather jacket at Nordstrom Rack with the tag of $695 and I paid $173 for it...sounds better than the sample sale prices!


----------



## lambstoothgal

pavilion said:


> CUSP has the Eddie Lambskin Ballet Flat in bleach (white) and kir royale (coral) for $119.  I got an email today for 25% off of your first purchase from Cusp today through June 19th. The code is 25CUSP. The email states that it is only valid on select regular-priced merchandise, but I was able to use it on sale merchandise. And while it does say that the code is only valid for the email address it is sent to, it is not a "unique" code and before I entered my account information I entered the code and it took off the discount.  With the additional 25% off, I was able to get the Eddies in bleach for $89.25.  They still have some left in limited sizes (5.5, 6.0, 8.0, 8.5).  They also have some other Tory Burch items on sale.


ooooh! i want to buy something but it wants me to verify my email address.... i registered for emails...hopefully they will email me the code!  thx! xo


----------



## **StarGirl**

dazzlindiamund said:


> sizing is totally inconsistent. I'm generally a size 2, but in TB I wear anything from a 0 to an 8 (extreme, I know!). I also bought the light pink floral dress with gold buttons and the pastel plaid shirt dress, don't know if you saw them? TB does the best silk jersey and I prefer it over DvF any day. I probably will stop by the TB sale again tomorrow, I bet they will have slashed prices.


 
So jeolous, I am sure the prices will be slashed on the last day !...unfortunately, I dont live in NYC. Just came in for few days and left on 12 June. Yes, I saw the pastel plaid shirt dress and wanted to try it on, but I just had way too many clothes on both of my arms and couldnt carry any more. It was getting very heavy and hard to manage...LOL. I was very tempted to go back that day, but had to catch my flight that afternoon...he..he.


----------



## dazzlindiamund

**StarGirl** said:


> So jeolous, I am sure the prices will be slashed on the last day !...unfortunately, I dont live in NYC. Just came in for few days and left on 12 June. Yes, I saw the pastel plaid shirt dress and wanted to try it on, but I just had way too many clothes on both of my arms and couldnt carry any more. It was getting very heavy and hard to manage...LOL. I was very tempted to go back that day, but had to catch my flight that afternoon...he..he.


prices were slashed today!  I think i'm going to sit this one out though...


----------



## dazzlindiamund

JNH14 said:


> I bought an TB eggplant leather jacket at Nordstrom Rack with the tag of $695 and I paid $173 for it...sounds better than the sample sale prices!



I think I have the same leather jacket!  I love the color, I bought it at the sample sale about a year and a half ago for $200.


----------



## RyukkuX

Anyone go today? How much were prices slashes? How's the inventory?


----------



## dazzlindiamund

RyukkuX said:


> Anyone go today? How much were prices slashes? How's the inventory?



I'm trying to find out but don't have any intel yet.  Maybe I will need to stop by myself... Please send info if anyone has it!


----------



## dazzlindiamund

apparently the lines are very long...


----------



## jenlovespurses

Can someone update us on the sale? What are the new prices ? Are there any good things left? Is the line long?


----------



## jenlovespurses

Anyway I decided to go today and there was barely anything left so I don't recommend going, you'll be disappointed


----------



## Entice

I stopped by and there wasn't anything interesting IMO.


----------



## ead_angel

Our 4th of July Event Starts Now: Up To 30% Off
Red, white & lots of blue...celebrate Independence Day.

Code: SUMMERTIME (More details at link)
Excludes Reva flats.

*Free shipping on orders of $300 or more automatically applied at  checkout. Valid on standard shipping within the U.S. Limited time only.


----------



## **StarGirl**

Thanks for the info.....I see that they now ship internationally


----------



## **StarGirl**

**StarGirl** said:


> Thanks for the info.....I see that they now ship internationally


 

Oh no...they only ship to Australia & Canada only at this time ...


----------



## pavilion

Saks has a sale online and there's been a ton of Tory Burch popping up. I got a TB scarf for $55 and a sweater for $67. My sister got classic black TB heels for $88. Might be worth a look if you are looking for TB.


----------



## jenlovespurses

Tory Burch Reva flats in gold for $136.50! 

http://www.shopbop.com/reva-metalli...-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=11739#reviewsArea


----------



## pavilion

Tory Burch is doing an additional 20% off of sale. I picked up earrings for under $20. Code is EXTRA20.


----------



## pavilion

Tory Burch is doing an additional 20% off of sale. I picked up earrings for under $20. Code is EXTRA20.


----------



## Sadie508

so glad you posted I am trying to find the cassia sandal that's sold out online


----------



## Tda178

I got this email too. I just they had more sale items to choose from. Some items are listed under the sale section, but are not marked down. Kind of disappointing. I really want a new Tory Burch bag&#128516;.


----------



## glamorioustasha

pavilion said:


> Tory Burch is doing an additional 20% off of sale. I picked up earrings for under $20. Code is EXTRA20.
> 
> View attachment 1800175



Yay thanks


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nordstrom Brea has many TB revas (black with either gold and silver emblems) and sandals!!   Sorry I forgot the prices.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Nordstrom Brea has many TB revas (black with either gold and silver emblems) and sandals!!   Sorry I forgot the prices.



Sorry I meant Nordstrom Rack!


----------



## becominobsessed

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Sorry I meant Nordstrom Rack!



Which Nordstrom Rack?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

becominobsessed said:
			
		

> Which Nordstrom Rack?



Brea, Ca


----------



## becominobsessed

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Brea, Ca



Thanks.


----------



## Sadie508

If anyone sees any Tory butch cassia sandals on sale please pm me!


----------



## nikita58467

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/sale/categories/handbags?id=5070#!fn=BRAND%3DTory%2520Burch%26sortBy%3DORIGINAL%26productsPerPage%3D96&!qvp=iqvp

Tory Burch Tote - Roslyn Stripe  
	   Reg $395.00
 Sale $276.50     

Tory Burch Tote - Ella Metallic Canvas 
	    Reg $250.00
 Sale $175.00


----------



## lils

Any one have one? Surprised we haven't heard about a Labor Day sale yet!


----------



## SweetRobynB

I know, what's taking them so long


----------



## shoprat

Is this an authentic outlet website?
http://tboutlets.net/


----------



## MJDaisy

shoprat said:


> Is this an authentic outlet website?
> http://tboutlets.net/



no. there are no authentic outlet websites.


----------



## tod




----------



## Starlett309

Is there a code for this labor day promotion? Many thanks!


----------



## nycgal32

use WEEKEND at checkout.
it's up!  happy shopping!


----------



## purse_lover1988

What about at the store? Do they have the same promotion?


----------



## felicitous

Yes, the promotion is going on in stores as well.


----------



## Tda178

shoprat said:
			
		

> Is this an authentic outlet website?
> http://tboutlets.net/



It actually says on the Tory Burch website that there are no outlets online. I think it says it under FAQ.


----------



## Milkmonstermama

tod said:


>



Good looking out! I just placed an order for my very first TB Double Zip Tote in Luggage. Been eyeing this one for a long time!!!


----------



## r3xhenry

porcelain slate


----------



## pavilion

Tory Burch black leather Sally Wedges - $106 at Bloomingdales - http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...s?ID=509854&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results




I'm posting this from my phone so hopefully the link will work


----------



## LABAG

Got them!but they wont be in til next month-, SA GAVE MY FREE SHIPPING AND 10 % OFF FOR THE INCONVENIENCE-95.40
thank you!!!


----------



## babygirl2204

Would you happen to have the web ID of this item? I purchased the same one from Bloomies but not on sale and I want to call and see if they will give me the sale price. The web ID of the shoe I ordered is not on sale for some reason?



LABAG said:


> Got them!but they wont be in til next month-, SA GAVE MY FREE SHIPPING AND 10 % OFF FOR THE INCONVENIENCE-95.40
> thank you!!!


----------



## LABAG

Sorry, I dont have the web ID. It is the same shoes like the pair in previous pic. I didnt get an email, until they ship in a couple of weeks. I wont believe it until I see them,those 'quick' sales always fall through-too good to be true! Im keeping my fingers crossed thought.


----------



## LoooveLV

How often is the Tory Burch Robinson Satchel on sale?  I have been wanting this bag but I don't want to pay full price if it goes on sale every once in awhile.  Has anyone seen it on sale and if so how often?


----------



## Milkmonstermama

^^ I want the TB Robinson satchel, too, but can't find it anywhere other than eBay (which I'm kind of iffy about). Does anyone know where I can find one? I'm looking for the regular size satchel (not the middy/mini) with Saffiano leather.


----------



## obladi.oblada

babygirl2204 said:


> Would you happen to have the web ID of this item? I purchased the same one from Bloomies but not on sale and I want to call and see if they will give me the sale price. The web ID of the shoe I ordered is not on sale for some reason?



they are on sale again!!! but not as good price as the other day 
I'm gonna pass on this for now i think.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...860722&Quantity=1&seqNo=1&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG


----------



## obladi.oblada

LABAG said:


> Got them!but they wont be in til next month-, SA GAVE MY FREE SHIPPING AND 10 % OFF FOR THE INCONVENIENCE-95.40
> thank you!!!



wow you are so lucky. I've been eyeing for their wedge shoes for a while now.


----------



## koelesanantonio

Any idea when the next sale will be on the TB website??  I took advantage of the Labor Day sale and got a beautiful Robinson middy but am eyeing the large dome in Luggage.  So hard to wait!!


----------



## LoooveLV

koelesanantonio said:


> Any idea when the next sale will be on the TB website??  I took advantage of the Labor Day sale and got a beautiful Robinson middy but am eyeing the large dome in Luggage.  So hard to wait!!


How much was the Robinson Middy on sale?


----------



## LABAG

LABAG said:


> Sorry, I dont have the web ID. It is the same shoes like the pair in previous pic. I didnt get an email, until they ship in a couple of weeks. I wont believe it until I see them,those 'quick' sales always fall through-too good to be true! Im keeping my fingers crossed thought.


 Wow, they were not canceled! They were shipped today and are on their way-so excited!!!!


----------



## koelesanantonio

LoooveLV said:


> How much was the Robinson Middy on sale?




I purchased the middy during the labor day sale which was 20%, 25%, or 30% off depending on how much you spent. I bought one other item, so received 25% off my entire order. Hope that helps!!


----------



## G&Smommy

Does anyone know if Tory Burch has a F&F event coming up?  I seem to recall one around October of last year but can't find the specifics.


----------



## SweetRobynB

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if Tory Burch has a F&F event coming up?  I seem to recall one around October of last year but can't find the specifics.



It was during Columbus day weekend last year. So that would be October 5th- 8th.


----------



## G&Smommy

SweetRobynB said:


> It was during Columbus day weekend last year. So that would be October 5th- 8th.


 
Thanks!  I am hoping some of the holiday pieces will be in by then.  I love all of the details and sparkle!


----------



## Tda178

Bloomingdales actually has a friends and family sale going on now. I used to always get Tory Burch shoes during theirs sale, but now they are excluding Tory Burch. How disappointing! I was hoping for a new pair of shoes.


----------



## pavilion

LABAG said:
			
		

> Wow, they were not canceled! They were shipped today and are on their way-so excited!!!!



So jealous because I'm still waiting for mine to ship...


----------



## silveronehenry

if you live in AZ "My sisters Closet" or Nordstrom last chance


----------



## LABAG

pavilion said:


> So jealous because I'm still waiting for mine to ship...


 I got my black tumbled leather wedges today and I absolutely love them!!!! They fit TTS and the leather is so comfy !!! Im sure these will be my fav for the winter . loved the price 95.40, and they are still 265.00 on Bloom's site!


----------



## Tda178

You are so lucky!!! I have been admiring that style shoe for a while. I just don't want spend 265. I can't find the black ones anywhere except Bloomie's. I will keep my eyes open for a sale on them again. If anyone sees them in sale again, please post!


----------



## LABAG

TDAL178 , I loved the sallys wedges soooooo much, I took a chance and hoped i could get another pair at that price-and can you believe it-they did(although SA had to ask a Manager and they did it! Im done for this and next season.
My mom said when I want something, Im on a mission.......she's right!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

At Nordstrom Rack Dulles Easter Plaza in Northern VA.  There were 3 of them there and I think they were $279:


----------



## mdmd

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> 25% off using TBFRIENDS
> 
> This excludes Reva flats and pre-order items.  Happy shopping!



Reposting from another thread--F&F sale on toryburch.com


----------



## ceedoan

patent aaden flats in sand/sand - i have these and LOVE them!! 

$219 OBO 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRICE-DROP-...64303?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3ccadaa44f


----------



## lunnul

Just ordered my first pair of TB flats (Revas! ) from the Saks F&F sale. So excited! Free shipping too with a code for a total of $156


----------



## crose424

Congrats lunnul. You'll love em.


----------



## Selyn

Just ordered my 2nd pair of reva at shopbop. Last day of 20% off.


----------



## fashunista

http://www.toryburch.com/sale/sale,default,sc.html

I just bought some really cute flats for 40% off! Super excited I didn't order them during their friends & family!


----------



## sunflower246

Just want to share! Happy Shopping!

http://www.toryburch.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-ToryBurch_US-Site/default/PrivateSale-Show


----------



## sunflower246

Just want to share! Happy Shopping!

http://www.toryburch.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-ToryBurch_US-Site/default/PrivateSale-Show


----------



## sunflower246

Opps! I posted in the wrong section.


----------



## beauty k addict

i got their email too. the shoes i want has limited stock but on checkout it says it's not available. seriously??


----------



## jesca

thanks for posting! wanted the thin enamel in beige but sold out


----------



## L etoile

Thanks!  Are the items final sale?


----------



## Love Of My Life

thanks


----------



## vuittonGirl

yes all items are final sale *this private sale event*
which i find a bit unpleasant.
oh well..


----------



## L etoile

vuittonGirl said:


> yes all items are final sale *this private sale event*
> which i find a bit unpleasant.
> oh well..



I really want some of the Edie flats but I'm not sure whether to get a 7.5 or 8. The drivers are cute, too.  I'm usually an 8 in TB short heels, but can go either way in flats.  I wish I could buy both sizes and return one.


----------



## pavilion

L etoile said:
			
		

> I really want some of the Edie flats but I'm not sure whether to get a 7.5 or 8. The drivers are cute, too.  I'm usually an 8 in TB short heels, but can go either way in flats.  I wish I could buy both sizes and return one.



I am normally an 8 in TB Revas and 8.5 in drivers and heels. I took an 8.5 in the Edies and they fit perfectly. I would go with the larger of your TB sizes. Hope to help!


----------



## dls80ucla

anyone know of free shipping codes for purchases less than $300? $10 for shipping is a joke.


----------



## gracious127

Hello, any upcoming Sale for Tory Burch? I missed the Friends & Family Deal


----------



## BagBeast

www.nordstrom.com

Tory Burch styles:
 City Hobo in black and cream colors 40% off. Now $236.98
Priscilla Large in orange, tan and black colors 40% off. Now $416.98
Kip Hobo in yellow, tan and white colors 40% off. Now $296.98
Kip Tote in black, white, tan and red colors 40% off. Now $296.98

Enjoy!


----------



## flwrgirl

BagBeast said:


> http://www.nordstrom.com
> 
> Tory Burch styles:
> City Hobo in black and cream colors 40% off. Now $236.98
> Priscilla Large in orange, tan and black colors 40% off. Now $416.98
> Kip Hobo in yellow, tan and white colors 40% off. Now $296.98
> Kip Tote in black, white, tan and red colors 40% off. Now $296.98
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks


----------



## Daydrmer

dls80ucla said:


> anyone know of free shipping codes for purchases less than $300? $10 for shipping is a joke.



If you make a purchase through the app standard shipping is free. No minimum purchase required.


----------



## reenav

Kaitlin Ballerina Flats 40% off from NM, free shipping code NMFALL


----------



## Anitaspurse

flwrgirl said:


> Thanks


That's a great deal on the City Hobo!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

gracious127 said:


> Hello, any upcoming Sale for Tory Burch? I missed the Friends & Family Deal


TB SA said 25% off Black Friday and can call to place order.  I missed Bloomingdales F&F on Monday too but 25 is better so that's ok.


----------



## kiwishopper

Syrenitytoo said:


> TB SA said 25% off Black Friday and can call to place order.  I missed Bloomingdales F&F on Monday too but 25 is better so that's ok.



Where is this? At Nordie or at TB store?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

kiwishopper said:


> Where is this? At Nordie or at TB store?



The TB store.


----------



## kiwishopper

Syrenitytoo said:


> The TB store.



Will they give 20% off the Robinson too?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

kiwishopper said:


> Will they give 20% off the Robinson too?



Yes she said all will be 25% off.


----------



## Andrea1

Just got the Lindelepalais.com newsletter: they are giving 10% on items that don't usually go on sale, including Tory Burch bags  code: GIFTSPECIAL
enjoy!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Not sure where else to put this, but I have a $50 off a purchase of $300 or more.  Please post when the code is used.  Happy Shopping!  

Only valid on Toryburch.com

*PBB-RPN6TCXH5GXW*


----------



## flwrgirl

Dukeprincess said:


> Not sure where else to put this, but I have a $50 off a purchase of $300 or more.  Please post when the code is used.  Happy Shopping!
> 
> Only valid on Toryburch.com
> 
> *PBB-RPN6TCXH5GXW*



Used  THANK YOU


----------



## Bubbledrag

So the 25% off is only valid on black Friday or can we call now to place the order? Anyone kno how much it'll cost for shipping? Tia


----------



## kenzibray

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post this.. (First time in the TB section usually a Minkoff lurker) but there'a a pair of black Reva's on eBay starting bid $19 BIN $89.99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110977500115?redirect=mobile


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Bubbledrag said:


> So the 25% off is only valid on black Friday or can we call now to place the order? Anyone kno how much it'll cost for shipping? Tia


I pre-saled the Robinson yesterday for ship Friday.  Prices at full store were 25% off <$700 and 30% off >$700.  I may call and add the wallet. They also let me know which bags are department store, outlet and boutique as I was a bit confused.   Can't wait to get it. Shipping was courtesy for ground.  Good luck!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Bubbledrag said:


> So the 25% off is only valid on black Friday or can we call now to place the order? Anyone kno how much it'll cost for shipping? Tia


See my post.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Syrenitytoo said:


> TB SA said 25% off Black Friday and can call to place order.  I missed Bloomingdales F&F on Monday too but 25 is better so that's ok.



My TB store says the black friday sale is on a tiered system, spend $300 then 20% off and as you spend more you get more discount. I wonder if different locations are doing different sales?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

yoyotomatoe said:


> My TB store says the black friday sale is on a tiered system, spend $300 then 20% off and as you spend more you get more discount. I wonder if different locations are doing different sales?


That's interesting?  I just was really surprised by such a good discount. Maybe they are doing it differently by location?  I'm thinking of adding the wallet because I can hardly do better than that even on the Bay. Has anyone had the safiano zip around?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Syrenitytoo said:


> That's interesting?  I just was really surprised by such a good discount. Maybe they are doing it differently by location?  I'm thinking of adding the wallet because I can hardly do better than that even on the Bay. Has anyone had the safiano zip around?



I know! Which location is your Tory Burch? Maybe I will buy from them and get it shipped. It really is a great deal you are getting!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

yoyotomatoe said:


> I know! Which location is your Tory Burch? Maybe I will buy from them and get it shipped. It really is a great deal you are getting!



Greenwich, CT - Let me know if you want phone number of S.A.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Syrenitytoo said:


> Greenwich, CT - Let me know if you want phone number of S.A.



Yeah Hun that would be great thanks! Do you know if the sale applies to the Reva flats as well? My store here they are excluded .


----------



## Syrenitytoo

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yeah Hun that would be great thanks! Do you know if the sale applies to the Reva flats as well? My store here they are excluded .



Call Kristina Bavolar an mention that I gave you her name.  Her number is 203.622.5023 or 203.622.5009.  You know, I'm really not sure if the Revas were on sale or not. But she should be able to let you know.  Let me know how you make out.


----------



## bluebe

Code: BIGEVENT12

$250 -$500, 20% off
$500 - $1000, 25% off
$1000- $1500, 30% off
$1500 and up, 35% off

Reva flats are included, should buy ASAP when there's still plenty of sizes.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Syrenitytoo said:


> Call Kristina Bavolar an mention that I gave you her name.  Her number is 203.622.5023 or 203.622.5009.  You know, I'm really not sure if the Revas were on sale or not. But she should be able to let you know.  Let me know how you make out.



Thank you hun!


----------



## obladi.oblada

hey guys,
just wondering if there will be another Holiday Event after the current one expired up till end of the year?
TIA


----------



## follybgal

Saks has a few Caroline flats on sale

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492817470&bmUID=jI_Geal&RVL=true

and here's page with other shoes and boots on sale

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...=P_306418049_sort&N=1553+306418049+4294950150


----------



## Clovercubed

obladi.oblada said:


> hey guys,
> just wondering if there will be another Holiday Event after the current one expired up till end of the year?
> TIA



I'm not understanding what you mean. There were 2 holiday events. One was the 20%/25%/30% discount after a certain amount of purchase and the other was the gift card that expires on 12/31. If you are talking about the gift card, I don't think so, since it does expire next month, it wouldn't make much sense! As for the discounts, I heard that they use the same promotion over and over, however I'm not sure if they'll be bringing it back for the Holidays in December. That expired yesterday!


----------



## obladi.oblada

@follybgal: Thanks, I was looking for deals on TB website since I want to make use of the gift card 

@Clovercubed: Sorry if I confused you. It is the 20%25%30% discount thingy, I wonder if there will be another specials going on up till end of the year.
I was thinking of using the GC and take advantage of the discounts. I went back to the posts last year, looks like there will be no discounts on full price items anymore.
only 25% extra on sale items which i'm not sure if they will be having the same this year.
So I ordered a shoe just before the 20% disc deal expired the other day


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gold and pewter snake Revas 

http://www.simplysoles.com/product/3013

http://www.simplysoles.com/product/3014


----------



## whoops

NM online has quite a few good deals on TB shoes right now. Free ship too!


----------



## harlem_cutie

saks has some great stuff. Medium 797 satchel $367.50 http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...rch&N=1553+4294950150+306418049&bmUID=jKFTrbu

Amanda Hobo Magenta $325.50 http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...rch&N=1553+4294950150+306418049&bmUID=jKFTO_f

Robinson Double Zip Violet $402.50 http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...rch&N=1553+4294950150+306418049&bmUID=jKFT.po


----------



## minkey11

Thanks for the info! I am going to get a green purse. Tory Burch green is the best ever!


----------



## LM487

Ck out the TB outlets.  I bought a TB crossbody at a TB outlet over the holidays for a great deal.  Same bag is still being sold on TB's website.


----------



## Tda178

I wish we had an outlet nearby. There was one for a short time and then closed down. I usually just wait until there are sales or deals online.


----------



## grobertson23

LM487 said:
			
		

> Ck out the TB outlets.  I bought a TB crossbody at a TB outlet over the holidays for a great deal.  Same bag is still being sold on TB's website.



Which crossbody?!


----------



## remania

First time on site, sale starts 8 am Pacific time.


----------



## LoLaChoo

remania said:
			
		

> First time on site, sale starts 8 am Pacific time.



Anyone have trouble loading the site?


----------



## smiley13tree

LoLaChoo said:
			
		

> Anyone have trouble loading the site?



The site is down for me!


----------



## LoLaChoo

smiley13tree said:
			
		

> The site is down for me!



Disappointing...I click on TB, and it just keeps saying 'loading please wait'


----------



## gordomom

Still down here too....so bummed bc I found some shoes I wanted when I first got in.


----------



## remania

Just got in from a meeting and HauteLook is working for me right now. I only signed up a few months ago, but the loading issue has happened to me before, too.


----------



## pavilion

Neiman Marcus has an additional 25% off of sale merchandise valid until 6:00 AM CT tomorrow (1/20).  They have had a lot of Tory Burch randomly popping up (bags, boots, slippers, flats, sneakers, heels, and clothing) at pretty good prices.  It takes some patience as the stuff pops up randomly and sells out, but my mother, sister, and I have found some great stuff from the sale online including Tory Burch Coley slippers for $45.

Cusp is also doing the additional 25% off as well.


----------



## Uzi9mm

I wish they had those prices in Canada too


----------



## Uzi9mm

Can anyone help me select the correct size,
I wear a size European 40 in ballerinas and size European 39 in flip flops


----------



## harlem_cutie

Uzi9mm said:


> Can anyone help me select the correct size,
> I wear a size European 40 in ballerinas and size European 39 in flip flops



what shoes are you buying? Sizing varies among the shoe styles. Please also post your question in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/the-tory-burch-reva-flats-sizing-thread-201015.html

more people will see it and can help


----------



## pavilion

Neiman Marcus has been having a bunch of Tory Burch shoes pop up - suede Eddies ($80), slippers ($60), boots ($200 - $300), Thoras ($56), Carolines ($105), and other heels, flats, and wedges. They've also had some bags, clutches, and cosmetic cases as well as a decent amount of clothes. Stuff is added throughout the day.  Even though the additional 25% off sale merchandise is over, the prices are still reasonable and shipping is free with code SHOPNM.


----------



## smiley13tree

pavilion said:


> Neiman Marcus has been having a bunch of Tory Burch shoes pop up - suede Eddies ($80), slippers ($60), boots ($200 - $300), Thoras ($56), Carolines ($105), and other heels, flats, and wedges. They've also had some bags, clutches, and cosmetic cases as well as a decent amount of clothes. Stuff is added throughout the day.  Even though the additional 25% off sale merchandise is over, the prices are still reasonable and shipping is free with code SHOPNM.



I see these prices but I keep missing them when they're in stock!


----------



## VickiMcB

indi3r4 said:


> Online and Instore Boutique Fall sales!
> 
> http://www.toryburch.com/sale/sale,default,sc.htmll?om_rid=DgrKHK&om_mid=_BOwp0BB8ee1KVW


Thanks for the sale link!~


----------



## smiley13tree

Saks and Neimans have been having amazing deals lately. Saw a pair of Caroline flats for under $90, Eddies for $70. I even bought a pair of Murphey sneakers for my mom for $80!


----------



## aes1783

Does anyone know when TB releases her Spring line? My boyfriend got me a gift cert to TB for Christmas and I'd like to get a handbag, but it was too in between seasons and I wanted to wait until she released her spring stuff to buy anything.


----------



## yif3n

New spring stuff is online on toryburch.com now!!!  

http://www.toryburch.com/new-arrivals-bags/newarrivals-bags,default,sc.html


----------



## crose424

If you like Tory on Facebook, they are having a Facebook Fan sale on Eddies today!


----------



## MishMish

I love Tory Burch, just cleaning out my closet and I found old forgotten ones am gonna see if I can clean them and start carrying them again.


----------



## Shoegal37

I love TB but love deals on TB even better. If you live in NYC Clothingline always has TB sample sales, at least 3tx a year. Sign up on their site and you will get an email when they have a sale. Also the TB outlet in Woodbury Commons in July. Not only do they have deep discounts but if you spend for example $750 you get an extra $100 off. Go to Premium Outlets and sign up for emails. I roughly spent $800 on shoes and accesories and got an extra $150 off last year. 

Here is a list of the TB Outlets:

Tory Burch
Camarillo Premium Outlets - Camarillo, CA (Los Angeles Area)
 Desert Hills Premium Outlets - Cabazon, CA (Palm Springs/LA Area)
 Houston Premium Outlets - Cypress, TX (Houston Area)
 Las Vegas Premium Outlets - North - Las Vegas, NV (Downtown/North of the Strip)
 Orlando Premium Outlets - Vineland Ave - Orlando, FL (Near Walt Disney World)
 San Marcos Premium Outlets - San Marcos, TX (Austin/San Antonio Area)
 Woodbury Common Premium Outlets - Central Valley, NY (New York City Area)
 Wrentham Village Premium Outlets - Wrentham, MA (Boston Area)


----------



## Shoegal37

Uzi9mm said:


> Can anyone help me select the correct size,
> I wear a size European 40 in ballerinas and size European 39 in flip flops



I am a European 39, which is a 8.5 USA. In TB I wear a 8.5 but tend to go up a half size in really high wedges.

What style are you looking at?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Just a reminder TB Lovers . . . TB is having a President's Day Sale, code WEEKEND gets you 25% off purchases over $400.  On line sites get you another 3.5%. Every bit helps!


----------



## Amirah

Several TB Eddie flats for $69 at San Marcos Premium Outlets - San Marcos, TX (Austin/San Antonio Area)--black patent, royal tan patent, dark brown patent, and a few other colors.


----------



## smiley13tree

I found the Eddie bow flats and Caroline suede flats for only $112 at Bloomingdales in SF today. Only size 5 and 5.5!


----------



## savvyschuh

MishMish said:


> I love Tory Burch, just cleaning out my closet and I found old forgotten ones am gonna see if I can clean them and start carrying them again.


Love it! If only cleaning out our closets meant a lovely lot of TB; I'd do it all the time. Score


----------



## savvyschuh

Syrenitytoo said:


> Just a reminder TB Lovers . . . TB is having a President's Day Sale, code WEEKEND gets you 25% off purchases over $400.  On line sites get you another 3.5%. Every bit helps!


Lines at usual at TB outlet but well worth the wait!


----------



## yif3n

FYI Ladies!!!

Toryburch.com Tory Burch Private Sale is on now!!!  Up to 70% off Shoes, Bags, and Clothing!  Ends Monday 03/25/13.  Free Shipping on orders of $300 or more.  ENJOY


----------



## kitty butler

yif3n said:


> FYI Ladies!!!
> 
> Toryburch.com Tory Burch Private Sale is on now!!!  Up to 70% off Shoes, Bags, and Clothing!  Ends Monday 03/25/13.  Free Shipping on orders of $300 or more.  ENJOY


great thanks will have a quick look.............


----------



## needloub

yif3n said:


> FYI Ladies!!!
> 
> Toryburch.com Tory Burch Private Sale is on now!!!  Up to 70% off Shoes, Bags, and Clothing!  Ends Monday 03/25/13.  Free Shipping on orders of $300 or more.  ENJOY



Thanks!  I really wanted those orange flats, but no luck...


----------



## yif3n

I saw a lot of shoes on the first day of sale (Thursday), but I think they have sold out already... they went fast!!!!


----------



## handbags4me

At the boutique today and surprised to find that they are having a 25% off sale this weekend.  Everything in the store, boutiques only, not online.  Sale ends Monday.


----------



## Kkeely30

Bloomingdales has TB purses on sale.


----------



## terps08

Bloomingdales Friends and Family 20% off - CODE: FANDF


----------



## Kkeely30




----------



## Kkeely30

Tory burch f & f!!


----------



## qiutian

the TB shop at woodbury has a lot of good stuff!! should def go check it out


----------



## dr.pepper

the TB outlet by me is always great too. 

nothing is second rate quality like many other outlet stores.


----------



## SweetRobynB

Nordstrom has select Revas for 25% off.


----------



## LinaI

I think the tory burch F&F event flyer was updated. The ones previously posted said it excluded reva flats however, I was able to purchase with the discount just now. I took another look at the flyer on the website and it no longer says it's excluded. Just wanted to post that incase anyone was interested and didn't catch it.


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Plenty of stuff on sale at Nordstrom right now 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keywor...in=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=6012945


----------



## dr.pepper

Hey guys, the Tory Burch Eddie flats are $69 right now at outlet stores. It looked like a hard markdown and will remain this way until they're done with them. I'm not sure why this is as the Eddie is still out in new/seasonal colors, but it's a great opportunity to pick up a pair if you like them.

In my experience, the tumbled leather and napa leather flats are not structured at all and def need a layer of rubber applied by a cobbler to make them easier on the feet (otherwise, you may feel the ground through the shoe and be uncomfortable), but the patent styles have different/thicker soles and are easier to wear. 

The store was a madhouse and I forgot to ask about charge sends, but I believe TB stores do do charge sends for a shipping fee. It's worth asking.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

i snagged a pair of the patent black....regret not getting a 2nd pair.  the patent grey leopard was also cute


----------



## dr.pepper

^^^
Nice. I would have loved a patent or napa black pair to give my Lanvins a break (I have two pair one patent, one napa in Lanvins but I wear them constantly!), but the store I was at didn't have any plain black just the glitter ones. 

The leopard were really cute, but I'm not much of a leopard girl. I have the blue leopard SS 09 (?) Lanvin flats and that's plenty of leopard for me.


----------



## yif3n

Just received an e-mail : Up to 30% off Shoe Event!!!!  US and Canada stores + toryburch.com


----------



## VioletteWaits

Saks currently has some Tory Burch flip-flops on sale for $35-$42. They seem to be going fast though! 

$150 gets you free shipping with the code MAYSFA.

Edit: Same deal going on currently at toryburch.com.


----------



## pavilion

The Tory Burch website did a decent update to their shoe sale section yesterday.


----------



## yif3n

Up to 30% off Clothing, Handbags, and More..

U.S. & Canada Stores | Toryburch.com

http://click.emailtoryburch.com/?qs...07cb31689eabb0f5fdc17c9de05b1a2795414f2c02083


----------



## needloub

^I was so happy to receive this email earlier today, but nothing jumped out at me this time...


----------



## koelesanantonio

Anyone know if there will be a Memorial Day sale this year??


----------



## Iluvbags

koelesanantonio said:


> Anyone know if there will be a Memorial Day sale this year??



Oooh good question! Even though the friends and family just ended do they normally do another sale that quickly?


----------



## affairoftheart

Saw some Tory Burch on sale at Shopbop.


----------



## GHIZZY

Tory Burch Eddies in blue glitter and Tory Burch Abbey 20% off at Cabazon outlets


----------



## jgodcheergrl

yeah I was wondering if she is going to do a memorial day sale too...anybody know?


----------



## Alessialessi

There is a 20% off $300,- in the Tory Burch outlet in Orlando at the moment.


----------



## katlun

Bloomingdales.com has TB included in there Big Brown bag sale

BIG20 is the code and works on sale purses, not about clothing 

And most items are already markdown 30%


----------



## Dukeprincess

Joseph's Sale has started.  Nice assortment of sale TB shoes.

http://www.josephstores.com/icmain.asp?viewall=Y&viewsale=Y&viewseason=&size=


----------



## AirJewels

The Tory Burch Sample Sale at Clothingline has started! Here are the hours for the rest of the week:

June 10 - June 15
Monday 2:00 pm - 7:00 pm
Tuesday 11:00 am - 7:00 pm
Wednesday 11:00 am - 7:00 pm
Thursday 11:00 am - 7:00 pm
Friday 11:00 am - 7:00 pm
Saturday  11:00 am - 5:00 pm

*clothingline sample sales*
261 W 36th Street, 2nd Floor
New York, NY 10018
(between 7th & 8th Ave.)


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mizhattan has a great rundown of what to expect at the SS. http://www.mizhattan.com/2013/06/sample-sale-tory-shop.html


----------



## boston

hi guys is anyone looking for the amanda satchel I found in the strawberry color on sale! got it on hold pm me if you want I believe the original price was 485 or 495.00


----------



## Iluvbags

boston said:


> hi guys is anyone looking for the amanda satchel I found in the strawberry color on sale! got it on hold pm me if you want I believe the original price was 485 or 495.00



Is the satchel the one that has a short strap and a long strap? I get them mixed up


----------



## boston

Iluvbags said:


> Is the satchel the one that has a short strap and a long strap? I get them mixed up



I have no idea I get them mixed up too!!
its just a very pretty color so I thought maybe someone might want it!


----------



## Girlstar28

Surprised this hasn't been posted yet but today exclusive fb tory fans sale for Stacked T Hobo bag for $250 via Tory Burh FB page.


----------



## cdclay28

love TB


----------



## LABAG

Nordstrom had Tory Burch Weston espadrilles in red/khaki and later came on in navy/turquoise for 62.47-YEH! two for the price of one!!!!!
Grabbed them both


----------



## boston

grrr thats soo funny i purchased a pair of those wedges today at nordstrom rack for 149.00 
((((


----------



## yif3n

Spring Sale Event: 30% &#8211; 50% Off Clothing, Swim, Bags, Shoes & More
Toryburch.com | U.S. & Canada stores


----------



## pavilion

Shopbop is doing an additional 25% off their sale section (code: EXTRA25)  and there's some Tory Burch.

Cusp and Neiman Marcus are both doing an additional 25% off select sale merchandise and a decent bit of Tory Burch has been popping up.  I was able to get a Tory Burch scarf (orange), Kaitlin quilted ballet flats (cream), Beacher espadrilles, Selma Logo Wedges (black), Maybel water-snake heels (royal tan), Chelsea logo-stitched ballet flat (iced coffee), and Carrie cap-toe flats.


----------



## toheavenx

Bloomingdales have a few Tory Burch items on sale; they are also doing an extra 20% off sale items. A lot of the shoes have very limited sizes but as for the bags, they have the Poppy Red Double Zip Tote on sale!


----------



## Maegspencer

Found some Sally 2 wedge pumps at Nordstrom Rack yesterday for $79, they had tons of Tory Burch shoes both in the designer section and on the normal racks, I can never find deals like those at my rack in Atlanta but this one in Florida was loaded!


----------



## smiley13tree

Maegspencer said:


> Found some Sally 2 wedge pumps at Nordstrom Rack yesterday for $79, they had tons of Tory Burch shoes both in the designer section and on the normal racks, I can never find deals like those at my rack in Atlanta but this one in Florida was loaded!



My mom found those at a NR in CA! Which color did you find? Hers were black with the silver plate.


----------



## bowtie98

can anyone help me authenticate a tory burch bag? I got it about a month ago, and i want to double check thats its real http://www.ebay.com/itm/200930089873


----------



## CocoCherie

Hey guys, I just got a notification on FB that TB is doing a one day only one item only FB-sale for the 								 								 							 							 								 								 								          	 	 	 		 			 			 				BOW ENVELOPE CROSSBODY bag. Check it out! https://apps.facebook.com/toryburch_shop/  It's only $125 instead of $275. I thought I'd share the message


----------



## Maegspencer

smiley13tree said:


> My mom found those at a NR in CA! Which color did you find? Hers were black with the silver plate.


Glad someone else scored some too! I found the royal tan with gold plate! I lucked out cause they were exactly what I wanted! )


----------



## EmeraldStar

smiley13tree said:


> My mom found those at a NR in CA! Which color did you find? Hers were black with the silver plate.


Do you mind sharing which location in CA? TIA!


----------



## smiley13tree

EmeraldStar said:


> Do you mind sharing which location in CA? TIA!



This was 3 or 4 months ago at Oakridge mall. It was one of the worn and refinished ones.


----------



## MmMacarons

Ahhhh I just bought a pair of black revas with the silver medallion for $98!!! Good find!!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Save an extra 20% on all Sale items through the weekend - code EXTRA20  excludes Revas and not good at Outlets.


----------



## kirbyallison

indi3r4 said:


> I think it's good to start a thread dedicated for all Tory Burch deals and steals. Mods, stickied maybe?
> *Make sure everything is authentic before posting it here.*


There are some good deals in the Dallas HP Village location right now!


----------



## grobertson23

kirbyallison said:


> There are some good deals in the Dallas HP Village location right now!



Ohhhh like what?!?! I live 10 mins from that location!!


----------



## AminaSinmaz

I guess I come too late for any sale now!! too busy having my first baby )


----------



## kyyan

RTB-ZVQL3KKRBVG5 for 10% off and free shipping   expires tomorrow


----------



## Mad about Bags

Authentic and gorgeous NWT Tory Burch Blue Multi Striped Sequined Runway Top $ 695 from a trusted and super sweet tpfer 
Staring bid $31 or BIN $235 . Ends in 2 days 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130963063259


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Has anyone heard of a potential TB Labor Day sale?


----------



## AirJewels

^^^^
I'd like to know this too.  I have several items in my cart waiting for a sale.  If I remover correctly they usually do something for each of the summer holidays.


----------



## princesscathryn

Now at the rack @ Pasadena,  CA and i see tons of TB shoe boxes here. They do have logo flats (not Reva) and wedges. Almost in any sizes. Good luck


----------



## MP1212

Hi Ladies! I called the outlet near me today and they informed me they will be having sale 20% off purchases of 300+ for Labor Day. However doesn't include foundation product or revas. Hope this helps


----------



## Syrenitytoo

MP1212 said:


> Hi Ladies! I called the outlet near me today and they informed me they will be having sale 20% off purchases of 300+ for Labor Day. However doesn't include foundation product or revas. Hope this helps


 

If anyone hears of the website doing their holiday sale which is usually 25%, please let us know!  I am planning on picking up the new Amanda Classic Hobo in the Aged Vachetta, already have the matching boots so I'm chomping at the bit!!


----------



## AirJewels

The Tory Burch Labor Day sale is now active on toryburch.com.  Save up to 30% depending on how much you spend.  The code is LABORDAY

As usual Revas are excluded but I was able to get the Caroline and Kaitlin flats.


----------



## gottabagit

Labor Day sale, yeah! Got the Bristol boots, two Simone sweaters and earrings!


----------



## Maegspencer

I got the Sabe booties and Thora sandals today for $409 after tax! Such a good deal! Love the Labor Day sale!


----------



## mermaidsista

Hi there, I'm brand new to the Purse Forum. Unfortunately we don't have a Tory Burch store in Australia (I live in Sydney), and I don't believe any of our departmental stores even stock Tory Burch apparel, shoes or bags . I'm desperately seeking a TB Kelsey clutch bag in the white laser cut out with the beige underlay. The one that has a detachable crossbody strap. Seems to be sold out everywhere I look. I thought one of you web-savvy ladies might have a clue of where I should look besides the popular web stores like Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus etc. 

TIA 

Http://www.toryburch.com/Kelsey-Clutch/11139779,default,pd.html


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Just this past August, the Ecco store in Boston was having a 50% off sale on Tory Burch sandals & select Revas.  Guess who took advantage of that sale....this girl right here!


----------



## laurends

Sorry in advance: I didnt read all 28 pages of this thread, but what is the Outlet like in Las Vegas? Headed there in about a month. . .good, or waste of time????  xx


----------



## emnsee

.


----------



## AirJewels

Friends & Fans Event - now through October 7th.  25% off using code FRIENDS.  Revas are included!


----------



## ccshop

AirJewels said:


> Friends & Fans Event - now through October 7th.  25% off using code FRIENDS.  Revas are included!



FYI. Nordstrom is also offering this promotion both online and in stores.


----------



## brandage

Private sale going on now through Monday!

http://www.toryburch.com/private-sale/privatesale-viewall,default,sc.html

I've got my eye on the Leather Stacked Logo Hobo in bleach! Just wish that shoulder strap was longer...


----------



## ValentineW

NooooooOOOOOoooooo I missed the private sale! And I've been looking for a TB purse too! :cry:

What was the purse selection like? Were there any camel/tanned colored purses?


----------



## nhung

Link:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/NM/Midd...aSRuv0S6QlfQ0fwEQlf40alg7&ncx=n&cs_rid=AFjLFA


----------



## ToryBurchNicole

Help please, I am in LOVE with this purse that I found online. Unfortunately I think it is from about 6 months ago. I have looked all over ebay and have not found it and I do not have the Tory Burch item number. If anyone can help me find this purse anywhere or if you have any additional information on it or any ideas of where I can find it. 


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Tory-Burch-Stacked-Swingpack-Bag-Shoulder-Bags/prod140620011/p.prod


http://www.shopbop.com/stacked-logo...amp;fm=other-shopbysize&amp;amp;colorId=12867


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

These bags are part of First Call AND Neiman's "spree sale" (last day Nov.7, I think), so final price is almost 50% off!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/etemplate/ef1.jsp?eId=e1800002&N=4294914334&from=eventdi&st=s&rd=1&icid=headerpromo_SpreeSale_1113


----------



## Sunnydqt

Just got the Amanda clutch from Neiman's spree sale! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Tory-Bu...nements%3D&eItemId=prod164000164&cmCat=search


----------



## yif3n

Sunnydqt said:


> Just got the Amanda clutch from Neiman's spree sale!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Tory-Bu...nements%3D&eItemId=prod164000164&cmCat=search



Great color for fall, congrats!!!


----------



## scarlette1969

for $50 off any *full-price* purchase of $300 or more:

TPB-ZLXV47NNKD93

Enjoy!


----------



## pikes9

Thanks


----------



## lettuceshop

scarlette1969 said:


> for $50 off any *full-price* purchase of $300 or more:
> 
> 
> 
> TPB-ZLXV47NNKD93
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




How long is this code good for?


----------



## emnsee

You can use the 20% of F&F for bloomies. Nordstrom also has many things 20% off. If not you can have them PM if it's sold at  Bloomies. Sale is through Sunday only.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

More markdowns at Nordstrom.  Got the Selma wedges in bleach for 50% off free shipping.


----------



## ria_chan

Last weekend there was 30% off Tory Burch at Holt Renfrew (in Canada). Picked up an Amanda crossbody in black!


----------



## iceshiva

Talk to your SA at Tory Burch

I got invitation today for black friday special
if you spend at least $300 you will get 20% off
if you spend at least $500 you will get 25% off
if you spend at least $750, you will get 30% off

which i think a good deal


----------



## ToryBurchNicole

I was hoping they would do 30% off everything over $300 like they did last year


----------



## karman

I just ordered the ologram mini bag in green. Can't wait!


----------



## lovelybug

Hi, does anyone knows where to purchase robinson mini double zip tote online? TIA


----------



## candiebear

30% off purchases over $300 today on tory's website with code HOLIDAY


----------



## karman

candiebear said:


> 30% off purchases over $300 today on tory's website with code HOLIDAY



Isn't it 20% off $300, 25% off $500 and 30% off $750?


----------



## candiebear

karman said:


> Isn't it 20% off $300, 25% off $500 and 30% off $750?



You're right. I read it wrong! I couldn't figure out why my discount was so small. Hah, I'm an idiot.


----------



## harlem_cutie

TB sample sale at Clothingline -http://www.mizhattan.com/2013/12/sample-sale-not-so-tory-fic.html

IMO, this sale is a complete pass unless you are looking for something specific.


----------



## brandage

harlem_cutie said:


> TB sample sale at Clothingline -http://www.mizhattan.com/2013/12/sample-sale-not-so-tory-fic.html
> 
> IMO, this sale is a complete pass unless you are looking for something specific.


Ah, so wish I didn't live in Indiana right about now! I would totally scoop up that yellow Amanda flat hobo for $250!


----------



## louvigilante

25% off on sale goods online with code Newyear .


----------



## nuckingfuts

I FINALLY was able to convince myself to purchase the Amanda Clutch during the New Year sale! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I did modify the chain to make it strictly a shoulder bag, the way I wanted it! 

$350 original price 
$175 sale price
-25% off sale!!


----------



## Maegspencer

Does anyone know when the next sale will be? Doesn't TB do friends and fans in the spring at some point? I'm trying to hold for a sale for my next bag!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Maegspencer said:


> Does anyone know when the next sale will be? Doesn't TB do friends and fans in the spring at some point? I'm trying to hold for a sale for my next bag!


I hear you - so aren't I - with a gift card to boot!  Which bag are you lusting after?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

nuckingfuts said:


> I FINALLY was able to convince myself to purchase the Amanda Clutch during the New Year sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2453851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did modify the chain to make it strictly a shoulder bag, the way I wanted it!
> 
> $350 original price
> $175 sale price
> -25% off sale!!


Do you find that it fits enough?


----------



## nyc_iz

Remember when Bloomies had a lot of Tory's on sale? 



nuckingfuts said:


> I FINALLY was able to convince myself to purchase the Amanda Clutch during the New Year sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2453851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did modify the chain to make it strictly a shoulder bag, the way I wanted it!
> 
> $350 original price
> $175 sale price
> -25% off sale!!


----------



## lizgirl17

Any new codes ?


----------



## lettuceshop

lizgirl17 said:


> Any new codes ?




There is a FB event for a discount on a coin purse on Thursday, you have to join the Tory burch Facebook page.


----------



## wand3ring

nuckingfuts said:


> I FINALLY was able to convince myself to purchase the Amanda Clutch during the New Year sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2453851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did modify the chain to make it strictly a shoulder bag, the way I wanted it!
> 
> $350 original price
> $175 sale price
> -25% off sale!!




congrats!
its my fav TB bag  looks great on you


----------



## Maegspencer

Syrenitytoo said:


> I hear you - so aren't I - with a gift card to boot!  Which bag are you lusting after?


The Robinson Middy Satchel in luggage! I've been eying it and the LV Speedy but you see those everywhere and the middy is such a classic satchel! I'm hoping to snag it on sale during Presidents' Day weekend!


----------



## lettuceshop

Maegspencer said:


> The Robinson Middy Satchel in luggage! I've been eying it and the LV Speedy but you see those everywhere and the middy is such a classic satchel! I'm hoping to snag it on sale during Presidents' Day weekend!




Is there a sale coming up?


----------



## grobertson23

Added 4 new pairs to my collection in two days!!



Sally wedge 79.99 Nordstrom Rack




Livingston boot 139.00 




Caroline flat 59.00




Chelsea flat 52.00!


----------



## Leto

Wow, great finds. Where is your Nordstrom Rack located? I never seem to find those deals in the DC area...


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Great finds.  Love my NR


----------



## storeberry

Love your pink wedge!!! Why Singapore don't have Nordstrom???!


----------



## Bonitacherry

grobertson23 said:


> Added 4 new pairs to my collection in two days!!
> View attachment 2512767
> 
> 
> Sally wedge 79.99 Nordstrom Rack
> 
> View attachment 2512769
> 
> 
> Livingston boot 139.00
> 
> View attachment 2512770
> 
> 
> Caroline flat 59.00
> 
> View attachment 2512771
> 
> 
> Chelsea flat 52.00!


OMG these are AWESOME deals!!! I never find deals like this in my Nordstrom rack! Lucky Gals


----------



## lettuceshop

grobertson23 said:


> Added 4 new pairs to my collection in two days!!
> View attachment 2512767
> 
> 
> Sally wedge 79.99 Nordstrom Rack
> 
> View attachment 2512769
> 
> 
> Livingston boot 139.00
> 
> View attachment 2512770
> 
> 
> Caroline flat 59.00
> 
> View attachment 2512771
> 
> 
> Chelsea flat 52.00!




Wow where are you? Some great deal showing up at the rack lately.


----------



## Luvdabags

grobertson23 said:


> Added 4 new pairs to my collection in two days!!
> View attachment 2512767
> 
> 
> Sally wedge 79.99 Nordstrom Rack
> 
> View attachment 2512769
> 
> 
> Livingston boot 139.00
> 
> View attachment 2512770
> 
> 
> Caroline flat 59.00
> 
> View attachment 2512771
> 
> 
> Chelsea flat 52.00!




Congrats!  Looks like I need to go to NR this weekend.


----------



## lettuceshop

Best NR shopping day?


----------



## lettuceshop

lettuceshop said:


> Best NR shopping day?




Oops sorry wrong board


----------



## grobertson23

lettuceshop said:


> Wow where are you? Some great deal showing up at the rack lately.





This was at the southlake Tx nordstrom!!


----------



## Leto

grobertson23 said:


> This was at the southlake Tx nordstrom!!



Your deals are incredible. Because of you I went to two different NR in DC. Nothing there, they only had a pair of white revas, which I've seen for the last weeks and not on sale.


----------



## grobertson23

Leto said:


> Your deals are incredible. Because of you I went to two different NR in DC. Nothing there, they only had a pair of white revas, which I've seen for the last weeks and not on sale.




Oh no! It's ok! I've been in a massive dry spell for MONTHS and this is definitely the first time I've come out of it !!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I was at this same NR on Saturday last week and nothing this cute in my size...


----------



## lettuceshop

Went to NR in Sarasota today,  I swear there was one pair of shoes in a size 6, dismal. The lady in the shoe dept told me they get very few Tory shoes, sometimes only 3 pairs a shipment. No bags, no clothing, nothing it was  a waste of time.


----------



## shopmieux

grobertson23 said:


> This was at the southlake Tx nordstrom!!


That's insane!  I will have to check out the Southlake NR.  The one in Plano never has deals like that!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I think the new one just north of the Galleria is good too but no deals in my size.  I see cuter styles in the very large or very small sizes.


----------



## Vendere 1969

Southlake NR can be hit or miss but when its a hit don't leave without it or it won't be there when you return :greengrin:


----------



## Kkeely30

The Private Sale started today. Unfortunately lots of the good shoe sizes are already sold out. There's several cute bags and sweaters though!


----------



## lettuceshop

Kkeely30 said:


> The Private Sale started today. Unfortunately lots of the good shoe sizes are already sold out. There's several cute bags and sweaters though!




I shopped, got the small Michelle tote in black, I have one I orange and love it. I looked at shoes but like you I discovered most sizes sold out quick.


----------



## aes1783

What's the private sale exactly? I assume it's obviously something you have to be invited to via email, your TB sales person, etc., but what are the details of the sale...like discount on all items, certain items, and how long does it go on?


----------



## harlem_cutie

aes1783 said:


> What's the private sale exactly? I assume it's obviously something you have to be invited to via email, your TB sales person, etc., but what are the details of the sale...like discount on all items, certain items, and how long does it go on?



Private Sale is a way to clear out inventory. They tend to have them right before new stuff comes in. I think you are automatically invited as long as you are registered on TB.com. It says up to 70% off through Monday. Typically they have Revas for about $20-$30 off and other shoes up to 50% off. The biggest discounts are on clothing. I just logged in so I'm sure all of the good stuff is gone. Handbags seem to be older style (Dena, Patty, Bombe) starting at around 30% discount.


----------



## lettuceshop

aes1783 said:


> What's the private sale exactly? I assume it's obviously something you have to be invited to via email, your TB sales person, etc., but what are the details of the sale...like discount on all items, certain items, and how long does it go on?




I'm not sure why it's classed as private, it's on Facebook, I looked this morning and there isn't a lot left, there were some great discounts, shoes for $99.00 and bags 50% off


----------



## harlem_cutie

TB outlets have the exact same items as the private sale. All of the Dena continental wallets are $99 - fuchsia, malachite green, cognac, bleach and navy. Filippa espadrilles are also $99. Woodbury Commons TB outlet had patent Royal Tan Millers for $149. I never see this colorway on sale so thought it was worth mentioning.

Reva stock - turquoise, cobalt, iced coffee (?), party fuchsia for $199
Robinson Double Zip - Blood Orange and Malachite Green for $375


----------



## lettuceshop

My goodies from the sale arrived


----------



## harlem_cutie

@lettuceshop - all great choices.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> @lettuceshop - all great choices.




Thank you, I think I have an obsession! I counted and I now have 10 bags....yikes.


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

lettuceshop said:


> My goodies from the sale arrived
> View attachment 2557625
> View attachment 2557627
> View attachment 2557628
> View attachment 2557629
> View attachment 2557630
> View attachment 2557631
> View attachment 2557632



I'm new to TB - what's the name of the first black bag? Its stunning!


----------



## lettuceshop

AllSaintsAddict said:


> I'm new to TB - what's the name of the first black bag? Its stunning!




Thanks, it's the classic mini bag, it's very small and actually it wasn't on my wish list but the dark chain really drew me in. I think I'll break it in tonight.


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

lettuceshop said:


> Thanks, it's the classic mini bag, it's very small and actually it wasn't on my wish list but the dark chain really drew me in. I think I'll break it in tonight.


 Thank you. It may be too small for me

Enjoy your lovely bag!


----------



## janiesea3

Nordstrom.com has several TB on sale 20% off...


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Lots of sandals and wedges at the Nordstrom Rack in Plano, TX yesterday in lots of sizes.  i didn't get anything but lots of cute stuff.


----------



## Fashionista25

Do you recall the different styles of sandals they had?




ALPurseFanatic said:


> Lots of sandals and wedges at the Nordstrom Rack in Plano, TX yesterday in lots of sizes.  i didn't get anything but lots of cute stuff.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Fashionista25 said:


> Do you recall the different styles of sandals they had?



Mostly older espadrille and wedges.  They did have several pairs of the sandals with the fish on the thong part (sorry I do not know their style name).


----------



## lettuceshop

lettuceshop said:


> My goodies from the sale arrived
> View attachment 2557625
> View attachment 2557627
> View attachment 2557628
> View attachment 2557629
> View attachment 2557630
> View attachment 2557631
> View attachment 2557632




I got an email from Tory Burch thanking me for shopping their private sale and they gave me a gift card of $50.00 off a a full price purchase of 300 or more...sweet!


----------



## lettuceshop

Friends and fans sale starts this Thursday 25% off! just got an email from the SA in the Tampa store.


----------



## simplyhappy

I have a question about their gift packaging service. I'd like to have it done even if it's just for me, but do they cut the tags off the bag too? I want the option to return/exchange the bag if I don't like it in person, but don't want any hassle if the tags were cut off.  Thanks!


----------



## smiley13tree

simplyhappy said:


> I have a question about their gift packaging service. I'd like to have it done even if it's just for me, but do they cut the tags off the bag too? I want the option to return/exchange the bag if I don't like it in person, but don't want any hassle if the tags were cut off.  Thanks!




Nope, they don't cut off. But you can ask them to double check!


----------



## lettuceshop

simplyhappy said:


> I have a question about their gift packaging service. I'd like to have it done even if it's just for me, but do they cut the tags off the bag too? I want the option to return/exchange the bag if I don't like it in person, but don't want any hassle if the tags were cut off.  Thanks!




They will gift wrap free of charge ( I always ask for it )  and they leave the tags on, but take the bottom part of the tag off that has the price on.


----------



## simplyhappy

lettuceshop said:


> They will gift wrap free of charge ( I always ask for it )  and they leave the tags on, but take the bottom part of the tag off that has the price on.




Ok thank you!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Fashionista25 said:


> Do you recall the different styles of sandals they had?[/


----------



## pavilion

Code FRIENDLY for 25% off online.

Used it this morning to get shrunken Simone cardigans that were already on sale for $99 + 25% off. Classic colors (black, white, and navy) are on sale in the cotton and merino wool versions.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Posted also in the NR bargains thread but wanted to share here too:








Casey wedges from last season - I bought the royal tan pair from Saks on sale around this time last year but not like this... 

Didn't need them but love them and couldn't pass up the price.... They are perfect too - not a worn return or anything


----------



## harlem_cutie

wow! Now that is a steal @AlPurseFanatic!


----------



## saintgermain

what an incredible deal on those white wedges


----------



## storeberry

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Posted also in the NR bargains thread but wanted to share here too:
> 
> View attachment 2594544
> 
> View attachment 2594545
> 
> View attachment 2594547
> 
> 
> Casey wedges from last season - I bought the royal tan pair from Saks on sale around this time last year but not like this...
> 
> Didn't need them but love them and couldn't pass up the price.... They are perfect too - not a worn return or anything




$20 for a TB wedges!!! I would pass it either!!


----------



## for3v3rz

My purchase from Nordstrom at the store. They price match the Sally wedge 25% off even when is not part of the sale. I also order the violet in black, rose and gold online from Tory Burch .com since Nordstrom don't have my size.


----------



## emnsee

for3v3rz said:


> My purchase from Nordstrom at the store. They price match the Sally wedge 25% off even when is not part of the sale. I also order the violet in black, rose and gold online from Tory Burch .com since Nordstrom don't have my
> 
> View attachment 2595035




Are the sandals from Nordstrom too? What is the name of them and did Nordstrom price match the TB sale? I love them!


----------



## crazyshopper7

harlem_cutie said:


> TB outlets have the exact same items as the private sale. All of the Dena continental wallets are $99 - fuchsia, malachite green, cognac, bleach and navy. Filippa espadrilles are also $99. Woodbury Commons TB outlet had patent Royal Tan Millers for $149. I never see this colorway on sale so thought it was worth mentioning.
> 
> Reva stock - turquoise, cobalt, iced coffee (?), party fuchsia for $199
> Robinson Double Zip - Blood Orange and Malachite Green for $375


Do us have any email of SA at tory outlet I just want to be added to their e mail list


----------



## harlem_cutie

crazyshopper7 said:


> Do us have any email of SA at tory outlet I just want to be added to their e mail list




Sorry, I just saw this. I don't work with a specific SA but you can call any outlet and I'm sure someone will add you to their mailing list.


----------



## htkt

Practical tote - Robinson 30% off, found on Fashrr, very cool and sleek deal finder.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-robinson-double-zip-tote/3264555?origin=category


----------



## Syrenitytoo

harlem_cutie said:


> Sorry, I just saw this. I don't work with a specific SA but you can call any outlet and I'm sure someone will add you to their mailing list.


Do you know where there are any outlets near CT?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Syrenitytoo said:


> Do you know where there are any outlets near CT?



Here is the list: http://www.toryburch.com/outlet-stores

There's only Woodbury and Wrentham in the Northeast. They both carry the same things but Woodbury has very high turnover of goods. If you are looking for something particular I would just call and ask. Everyone I talk to has always bern helpful. Shipping from the store is always free.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

More 19.99 Casey wedges in yellow & orange for me!


----------



## zuzu99

ALPurseFanatic said:


> More 19.99 Casey wedges in yellow & orange for me!
> 
> View attachment 2604316





Great find!!!! I have gone to the same NR but haven't seen them. Looking for the white wedges.


----------



## storeberry

ALPurseFanatic said:


> More 19.99 Casey wedges in yellow & orange for me!
> 
> View attachment 2604316




Both wedges look fab!!!


----------



## pavilion

Bloomingdales has Millers on sale in vanilla cream, fuschia, and what looks like an orange/red. If you use your Bloomingdales card, you get an additional discount and they come out to about $116ish (I think that was the amount) otherwise they're $136.50 without the card. I picked up the vanilla cream color. Seems like a good deal on sandals since it's the beginning of the season.


----------



## missyb

pavilion said:


> Bloomingdales has Millers on sale in vanilla cream, fuschia, and what looks like an orange/red. If you use your Bloomingdales card, you get an additional discount and they come out to about $116ish (I think that was the amount) otherwise they're $136.50 without the card. I picked up the vanilla cream color. Seems like a good deal on sandals since it's the beginning of the season.




I didn't get the 15% off because they said it's excluded


----------



## lettuceshop

Facebook special today.

This special started at 12 today and it's on the Thea wallet, there is a choice of 4 colors and it's $125.00 instead of $225.00, while stocks last.


----------



## storeberry

lettuceshop said:


> Facebook special today.
> 
> This special started at 12 today and it's on the Thea wallet, there is a choice of 4 colors and it's $125.00 instead of $225.00, while stocks last.




Hi, which fb page was that? Went to TB fb but nothing in the special.


----------



## missyb

storeberry said:


> Hi, which fb page was that? Went to TB fb but nothing in the special.




I think you had to sign up in advance. I did but am not getting the wallet


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Lots of cute logo sandals and wedges and flats at NR Preston Shephard and Dallas Gallery on Parkway stores today.  I got done navy flat thong sandals with tassels and a small logo.  Tons of smaller sizes at Gallery store . I passed on a pair of black open toe Eddie wedges since I just got the Sally open toe wedges in black last month...

The yellow and orange Casey wedges are 159.99 now.


----------



## gail13

The Nordstrom Rack stores in So Cal have received many TB styles all at about half off.  I was wondering if they are dropping the TB line-they had tons available.  I didn't see too many of the classic styles but there were many sandals and wedges.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

gail13 said:


> The Nordstrom Rack stores in So Cal have received many TB styles all at about half off.  I was wondering if they are dropping the TB line-they had tons available.  I didn't see too many of the classic styles but there were many sandals and wedges.



I went by the NR Dallas - Gallery on the Parkway and there were even more shoes than on Saturday. I  was passing by there on my way to a sorority alumnae event and i couldn't resist a pop in since I was early.

I didn't buy anything but there were a TON of shoes.  I looked specifically at 8.5 and 9 (my sizes) and lots of options.  There was a Selma wedge in Royal Tan (closed toe) and the super high heel style of open toe wedge heels in Selma in black (very similar to my Amandas but with the Selma logo).  Those open toe Eddies were still there.  Some wedges that were that "Straw" look with navy or white leather trim. Some wedge slides that I'd not seen before in colors like yellow and red (not orange red).  They even had a table of Tory's behind the size 10s and the back wall that were mixed sizes/styles - all Tory.

Dying to know if Southlake and Preston have same styles.  I work like 2 miles from Park Lane but HATE going to that store...


----------



## Kkeely30

Lots of items being added to the TB.com sale section, bags too finally!


----------



## panterka

Sale has started on TB site.


----------



## lettuceshop

Selyn said:


> Do u think they will have a sale for memorial day? I notice so many markdown at the website and even shopbop and nordstrom too.




Just got an email there is another sale on right now, up to 40%off shoes! handbags and clothing.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

So excited! The flats I was stalking on TB went down to $87.50 today. I probably could have waited for an additional discount but I've wanted these for a while and I figured that was a pretty good price!

http://www.toryburch.com/beacher-fl...rt=4&cgid=shoes-sale&dwvar_11148524_color=688


----------



## harlem_cutie

I just got an email saying that outlets are having extra 25% off $300 purchase until Monday. There doesn't seem to be an exclusion on Revas. Happy shopping!

eta: Bloomingdale's is allowing the extra 20% (TAKE20) on TB purchases. I have a Robinson Mini in New Carnival on the way. Final cost was $322.


----------



## girlycharlie

harlem_cutie said:


> eta: Bloomingdale's is allowing the extra 20% (TAKE20) on TB purchases. I have a Robinson Mini in New Carnival on the way. Final cost was $322.


 
Bloomingdale's is NOT allowing the extra 20% (TAKE20) on TB purchases. I just tried


----------



## harlem_cutie

girlycharlie said:


> Bloomingdale's is NOT allowing the extra 20% (TAKE20) on TB purchases. I just tried



TAKE20 only applies to sale items. I should have clarified that. My order info is below:

  Tory Burch ROBINSON DOUBLE ZIP  Size:  ONE SIZE   Color:  New Carnival  
	   Shipped on  May 24, 2014  
  No 
  1 
  $322.00 
	  $322.00 

 	    SUBTOTAL:  $322.00	 	 
   SHIPPING:  $7.00 	 
	  TAX:  $29.20	  

	    TOTAL AMOUNT: 
 $358.20


----------



## simplyhappy

I know that for in-store purchases at Bloomies they did have an additional 20% off their already reduced 30% off sale table this weekend. I saw items like SLGs, but not all of the items were on sale. I didn't check out any of the handbags or shoes.


----------



## docswifey

Super cute!


----------



## vangiepuff

Thora


----------



## vangiepuff

Cont.....


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I got the following email from my sales associate at my local TB store:



> I just wanted to reach out to you and personally invite you to our upcoming Fourth of July weekend event. The event is open to the public from the 4th-7th, but we are exclusively offering a special pre-sale by appointment June 28-July 3.  We have recently taken several markdowns all throughout the store and it would also be a great opportunity to see our fabulous Pre-Fall collection that has recently arrived.  Also, if you spend $250+ you will receive 20% off; 25% off $500+; or 30% off $750+.  If you are interested in setting up an appointment time, please let me know, and I will make sure I am completely available. You can either reply to this email or call me at the store.  Hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## zuzu99

Tory Burch Outlets are also having their 4th of July sale. 25% off of $300  or more.  

Ordered some great items....will post when they get her in 3-4 days.


----------



## ellah012

Tory Burch Summer Event online now~

Spend $250, get 20%off
Spend $500, get 25%off
Spend $750, get 30%off

Now through July 7th

Promo Code SUMMER14

 Just got the email and thought I'd share~~~


----------



## niknaks73

Nordstrom Rack a Additional 25 percent Clearance July 3-6


----------



## harlem_cutie

Nordstrom Anniversary Sale has gold and silver Reva for $149.99


----------



## harlem_cutie

bags


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

My local Nordstrom Rack had black tumbled leather, Royal tan tumbled leather, black smooth leather with both silver and hold medallion Revas.  All were $159.99.  I got the black with silver.  Southlake for those in the DFW area.


----------



## crose424

My local Fresno, CA Nordstrom Rack also had Revas for $159. Many sizes. Mostly gold/black combo, gold/brown combo, a few gold/snake combo, and a few silver/silver metallic combo.


----------



## bargainhunt

Tory Burch Private Sale is on til August 15: http://www.toryburch.com/private-sale/view-all/?icampid=header_augps


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I see that other people posted about the Revas at the rack I was at Potomac Mills last night and took as many pics of the shoes and there UPCs as possible. They have a variety of sizes and colors. Keep on mind you can always do a search and send if your local store doesn't have your size.


----------



## RachelZ

de Bijenkorf in holland has Stippenkorting..
ended up buying a jacket with 90% off...
Might be worth checking out..


----------



## melland

Tory Burch Facebook Sale - you've still got time left!

The TB Cateye Fretwork Sunglasses -available in four colors- are only $115 today instead of $175. 

Here's the fine print:
*Sale ends 08.20.14 at 11:59PM PT. Only while supplies last. Valid on the Cat-Eye Fretwork Sunglasses only. Must be purchased through the Tory Burch Facebook Shop. Maximum of 5 items per order. No price adjustments. Cannot be combined with other promotions. All sales are final.


----------



## Pebbles1

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I see that other people posted about the Revas at the rack I was at Potomac Mills last night and took as many pics of the shoes and there UPCs as possible. They have a variety of sizes and colors. Keep on mind you can always do a search and send if your local store doesn't have your size.
> 
> View attachment 2718994
> 
> View attachment 2718997
> View attachment 2718998
> View attachment 2718999
> View attachment 2719043
> View attachment 2719048
> View attachment 2719050
> View attachment 2719051


Omg I was just there on the weekend of the 9th, combed all the racks in size 8 - 9 and could NOT find one pair of Tory shoes!!  Appreciate your pics


----------



## lettuceshop

melland said:


> Tory Burch Facebook Sale - you've still got time left!
> 
> The TB Cateye Fretwork Sunglasses -available in four colors- are only $115 today instead of $175.
> 
> Here's the fine print:
> *Sale ends 08.20.14 at 11:59PM PT. Only while supplies last. Valid on the Cat-Eye Fretwork Sunglasses only. Must be purchased through the Tory Burch Facebook Shop. Maximum of 5 items per order. No price adjustments. Cannot be combined with other promotions. All sales are final.




I'm SO annoyed I didn't know about this! Every other TB Facebook sale I've known about because I believe I got notifications from Facebook, I have no clue why I didn't see this one.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Tory Burch Labor Day deal going on now on line and in stores

Same as 4th of July

Sorry - I cannot get the image to post.

Spend $300, get 20%off
Spend $500, get 25%off
Spend $750, get 30%off

LABORDAY14


----------



## harlem_cutie

outlets are having a promo this weekend. Some belts are $39 and the Kipp small crossbody is $79. Shipping is free from the outlets. Please PM me if you want the name of a super SA from the Woodbury, NY store.


----------



## cheidel

A few of Tory Burch bags are 25% off on Nordstrom.com  I just purchased the large Ella Tote for $126!!!  (reg. $195 +25% off + $20 Nordstrom Note).


----------



## harlem_cutie

Update from Woodbury outlet today - Marion totes in red, cognac and the turquoise color in stock. Don't recall price but they were selling well. These look like the first season ones with the thicker leather. 

Leopard Revas are $192. Tart Orange Revas are $149. Reese flats are $129 - pewter, navy, black and royal tan.

If anyone sees Leopard Revas in 9.5 at Saks Off Fifth or Nordstrom Rack can you please let me know? My local ones seem to only get stock in size 8 & 9. Thank you!


----------



## Sunnydqt

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...129C951&Ntt=tory+burch+reva&N=0&bmUID=kAC3Skh

Metallic leopard reva. Friends and Family 25% off eligible. They are very comfortable.


----------



## lovefateinc

Saw a few of black Revas at South Coast Plaza (CA) Nordstrom Rack for $149 over the weekend.


----------



## melland

Tory Burch Private Sale thru 10/27. Items up to 70% off. 
Go to toryburch.com and click on the 'Private Sale' link at the top of the page.


----------



## o___erika

Saw a few Reva's (black/gold, black/silver, black/black) at NR in Laguna Hills, CA, $159. Mostly size 7 and 7 1/2. No larger sizes to be found as of Wednesday.


----------



## melland

Tory Burch Kerington Shopper in Ocelot Leaopard Print Facebook Sale
Today Only for $165, down from $295.

*Sale ends 10.31.14 at 11:59PM PT. Only while supplies last. Valid on the Kerrington Shopper only. Must be purchased through the Tory Burch Facebook Shop. Maximum of 5 items per order. No price adjustments. Cannot be combined with other promotions. All sales are final.


----------



## melland

Lots of new bags were added to the Sale section on toryburch.com. I noticed that several of the big department stores are price-matching as well.


----------



## lettuceshop

melland said:


> Lots of new bags were added to the Sale section on toryburch.com. I noticed that several of the big department stores are price-matching as well.


Lots of new bags, clothing and shoes too.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

There are a ton of older season TB boots at the Nordstrom Rack - Gallery in the Parkway in Dallas.  They are on a table behind the size 10s.  There were Amanda boots (full length) in a size 9 and others.  My muscular calves are too large for her boots.


----------



## lettuceshop

One day Facebook sale $195.00 on the Clara small tote in solid black and black and pale pink.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Bloomingdales has some great TB deals. Triple points for cardholders.

Kipp Wallet - $95.55



> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...AND=Tory Burch&spp=27&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=&spc=36



http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ID=611128&CategoryID=5070&LinkType=#fn=spp=27

Tiny Tory Crossbody Satchel (in store pickup only) - $122.50



> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...RAND=Tory Burch&spp=3&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=&spc=36


http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...RAND=Tory Burch&spp=3&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=&spc=36

Robinson Stitched Dome in Dust Storm - $281.75 (I bought this)



> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...RAND=Tory Burch&spp=4&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=&spc=36


http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...RAND=Tory Burch&spp=4&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=&spc=36

link to rest - http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...rpage/Tory Burch,25,92101,ORIGINAL,96?id=5070


----------



## melland

I received my email from my SA about the sale yesterday. Discounts if you have an SA began yesterday in stores. My SA has appointments available from 11/23 til 12/1. Here's the fine print:

_Our Black Friday promotion is approaching, and I would like to invite you to shop with me!  We are offering this great promotion beginning this Wednesday Nov. 26th through Monday Dec. 1st!

The promotion is a tiered promotion:
When you spend $300, you receive 20% off.
When you spend $500, you receive 25% off.
When you spend $750, you receive 30% off.

Of course, I am always happy to work around your busy schedule, so please let me know when you are free, and we can set up a shopping appointment!  Let me know if I can put anything on hold for you ahead of time!

PS Excluded from the event are the Reva flats, Serena and Quinn flats, Millers, York collection, Fitbit, Foundation product, Beauty/ Fragrance, Home product, watches, and gift cards._


----------



## kopi

Sale is active online now! Just got the email.  code: LUCKY

I've been eying the Robinson double zip tote and ordered it in the dust storm colour.

Happy shopping!



melland said:


> I received my email from my SA about the sale yesterday. Discounts if you have an SA began yesterday in stores. My SA has appointments available from 11/23 til 12/1. Here's the fine print:
> 
> _Our Black Friday promotion is approaching, and I would like to invite you to shop with me!  We are offering this great promotion beginning this Wednesday Nov. 26th through Monday Dec. 1st!
> 
> The promotion is a tiered promotion:
> When you spend $300, you receive 20% off.
> When you spend $500, you receive 25% off.
> When you spend $750, you receive 30% off.
> 
> Of course, I am always happy to work around your busy schedule, so please let me know when you are free, and we can set up a shopping appointment!  Let me know if I can put anything on hold for you ahead of time!
> 
> PS Excluded from the event are the Reva flats, Serena and Quinn flats, Millers, York collection, Fitbit, Foundation product, Beauty/ Fragrance, Home product, watches, and gift cards._


----------



## Seng

Hi! Did anyone else receive a free $100 TB gift card in the mail? I just checked and didn't have my birthday set up on my TB.com account, so thought maybe it was related to the holidays! Great promotion from them


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Lots of new markdowns...


----------



## scarlette1969

I have a code for $50 off Tory Burch.  It is *jbcwx7*.  Expires 12/31/2014.  Hope a tPF'er can make good use of it


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

25% off sale purchases at ToryBurch.com and in stores


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I didn't check the price but I saw the Ella Tote at Sam's Club behind the glass in the jewelry counter area earlier this week.


----------



## POW

You probably already know but Nordstrom will usually run a sale on Tory handbags when there is a sale event in TB.  They also honor Saks and other store Friends and Family discounts


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Amanda's at Nordstrom Rack today


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

seng said:


> hey, did you happen to check pricing? Curious about the crossbody bags


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Here is all I found in a driver


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

They also had some that were woven with bright colors in the same style as the first pics.  The jade are Daria.  You could probably play around with the barcode and find your color.  The sizes will pop up with the barcode in the app.  I like those tan with a little suede Caseys that I posted last.

It was fun. Nothing good in my size.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Thought these were cute but would appreciate a little lower price point 

Navy 







And in Vachetta






The 9s fit me perfect - in black, I would have snatched these up...


----------



## lettuceshop

Some great clearance prices on the Saks site, there are a few new style Reva's in Gold or Silver for $100, very limited sizes though.


----------



## lettuceshop

For all of you looking for Amanda's, keep checking the TB site, twice this week they have put Amanda's up and they're on sale. You have to be quick because they're gone the next day.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

SALE25 for extra 25% off sale styles at ToryBurch.com


----------



## leoloo24

Neiman Marcus has $100 off $400 through today


----------



## Kkeely30

Private Sale started today!  Items go super fast.


----------



## mjuy

What a steal!!!!! Found a Tory Burch Robinson Small Tote Style No. 31119529 at TJ Maxx for only $149.00. It was marked down from 249.00. It did not come with a dust bag though, but I don't care. I just grabbed it before anyone sees it.


----------



## lettuceshop

Talked to a SA at a Tory store yesterday,she seemed to think the next sale was April 19, it is a tiered sale, I'll find out more info on Friday when I see her in person.


----------



## lettuceshop

Pre-sale starts April 17, for one week, the the sale will be open to everyone. It's a tiered sale, no more details yet.


----------



## lettuceshop

All the clothing items that were in the last private sale were drastically reduced this morning, it's worth having a look!


----------



## HaynesW0rld

Hey guys, for those who ware waiting on the F&F sale...Bloomingdales has a great sale on select TB items as well. I just got the Robinson Open Dome Satchel (Saffiano Leather) for $360. Usually $550. Such a steal 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...939627&CategoryID=1002730&LinkType=#fn=spp=59


----------



## HaynesW0rld

For the past couple of yrs the spring one has always been Apr 24ish-28. So def be on the lookout veryyyyy soon.


----------



## lettuceshop

It should start Friday or Saturday


----------



## Kkeely30

Spring Sale Event started today!  Enjoy!


----------



## anabanana745

Kkeely30 said:


> Spring Sale Event started today!  Enjoy!




They excluded the miller sandal  anyone know if there will be a sale coming up that will include it?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

HaynesW0rld said:


> Hey guys, for those who ware waiting on the F&F sale...Bloomingdales has a great sale on select TB items as well. I just got the Robinson Open Dome Satchel (Saffiano Leather) for $360. Usually $550. Such a steal
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...939627&CategoryID=1002730&LinkType=#fn=spp=59


 


Great job Girl!  I picked up the Robinson Colorblock Curved Satchel; the pictures did not at all do it justice.  I went in watching the Robinson in the Rose Sachet and she showed me this is it was love at first sight!  She agreed it equaled my Celine in style.  I love how it zips all the way down on both sides - always loved that about the domes too!  We shall enjoy our new bags.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Saks has some TB shoes on sale today 30% off.


----------



## coleab5

Saks just listed a bunch of TB shoes (including miller and thora sandals) and handbags!! They also have a tiered discount that applies to TB!!


----------



## Harper2719

Lots of new sale items added to tory burch.com!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Miller sandlas on sale on Nordstrom website.


----------



## lemon22

Does anyone know if Tory will be running a memorial day sale? My husband got me the Frances during the F&F and I am thinking about returning, but because of their exchange policy we would lose money if I wanted to get something else. I don't want to wait forever until their next sale! 

Nordstrom just posted their sale but only a few bags went on. Boo!


----------



## torchgirl

lemon22 said:


> Does anyone know if Tory will be running a memorial day sale? My husband got me the Frances during the F&F and I am thinking about returning, but because of their exchange policy we would lose money if I wanted to get something else. I don't want to wait forever until their next sale!
> 
> Nordstrom just posted their sale but only a few bags went on. Boo!



i saw TB website, there are several bags like jessica bag, robinson perforated bags, fleming demim and robinson woven bags got sale . but only 30 % . and i don't think its for memorial day sale, since TB website already did this sale since last week , link = http://www.toryburch.com/handbags/sale/ 

but nordstrom gave us 33 % for memorial day sale . jessica and fleming more cheaper in nordstrom rather than in TB website  now.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Bloomingdale's is having a sale now until May 25, 2015. Select handbags (including Tory Burch) are 30% off and then you can take an extra 20% off sale items with the code SPRING20. Regular priced handbags are eligible for triple points for Loyalists. This is for in-store and online purchases.

Neiman Marcus is having a $100 OFF your $400 qualifying online purchase using promo code JUST4U. It includes regular priced Tory Burch handbags. Sale and pre-orders are excluded.

Happy shopping!


----------



## HaynesW0rld

I just scored this beautiful TB wallet on a chain in rose satchet for $165 from the Bloomingdale's Sale going on right now! http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...-_-fedfil_order_confirmation-_-Body-_-1402505 excited!!


----------



## lemon22

Tory just added quite a few things to their sale section. Mostly their spring colors, but worth a look!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

TB website has new items on the website, NM has additional 25% off on the sale items, lots of good stuff!!


----------



## Jefferson1k

Saks MI. Pm for sa info size 9 
$91.05


----------



## Jefferson1k

Saks mi. Pm for Sa info. On second cut $72


----------



## HeartMyMJs

From my Neiman's SA Caroline.  All on sale!!  Pls call her at 512-774-2745


----------



## korahline

The outlets are starting their promotion for 4th of July weekend tomorrow, until July 6th! It is Spend $300 get 20% off,  $500 get 25% off, $700 get 30% off. A lot of summer shoes marked down under $100 and going fast! Text my SA Paula for a slide show of their items (805) 612-5316


----------



## Jefferson1k

My Saks MI sa has these final sale bags   On for sa Info 



$245 



$245



$66


----------



## lettuceshop

The top one is going to an extra 30% off on TB tomorrow


----------



## collector007

Bloomingdale's.com is having a sale and the code does work on Tory Burch!
SUMMER BREAK
ONLINE ONLY JULY 15-16
Take 20% off when you spend $200-$299
Take 25% off when you spend $300-$499.99
Take 30% off when you spend $500+
Use promo code HEATWAVE at checkout


----------



## Jefferson1k

My Saks mi Sa has this bag available $220. Which is 60 percent off original. Pm for Sa info


----------



## divineprada

Saw this Marion saddle bag at my local Tory Burch boutique. The red leather is so beautiful! Plus the bag can be carried on the shoulder or crossbody. So versatile. And that pocket on the other side of the bag is perfect for my cellphone. I think I'm going back for this bag.[emoji12] Oh yeah, this bag is on sale!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

20% off at Saks next 2 days


----------



## harlem_cutie

the outlets are running a shoe promotion - 1 pair 20%, 2 pairs 25% and 3 pairs 30% off. Not sure how long it will last. Flip flops are included. There are many pairs that are around $100 before the discount. Happy shopping!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Private sale, up to 70% off online at Tory Burch. Lots of items from the sale in July are restocked along with some cute new ones!


----------



## msckmorris

The Tory Burch outlets have the Miller sandals on sale right now. I paid $131 for these in fuschia. I had to call a few to find my size.


----------



## msckmorris

msckmorris said:


> The Tory Burch outlets have the Miller sandals on sale right now. I paid $131 for these in fuschia. I had to call a few to find my size.



Update they gave me an additional 25 percent off so these ended up being $104!!


----------



## terithegreat

Seen a couple of my local SA's post this online. Seems like they have a limited amount of codes, but if you have an SA you use regularly, I'd ask.


----------



## ChicagoShopper

I just received an email with 20% off $300 spent for shopping in the Private Sale. The unique code is good through September 11.

I don't know how that price will compare to Friends and Family.


----------



## reginaPhalange

TB Outlets have a Tiered Sale:
Spend $300 and get 20% off
Spend $500 and get 25% off
Spend $700 and get 30% off


----------



## lettuceshop

New private sale starts today if you have a SA, open to the public 10/01 -10/05, watches are NOT excluded this time.


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> What is the deal with the private sale?   Tiered or straight discount?




It's a tiered sale...


----------



## reginaPhalange

Certain outlets are offering the following:
20% off 1 item
25% off 2 items
30 % off 3 or more items


----------



## lettuceshop

Watches are excluded, sorry about that bad info.


----------



## korahline

Current Outlet promotion until 10/01 it's.
Buy 
1 item get 20% 
2 get 25%
3 + get 30% 

*Only Fragance is excluded. 
watches and boots available now and included!

My SA also emailed me about the Client only pre-sale for Columbus holiday until 10/01 
It's spend $200 get 20% 
Spend $400 get 25%
Spend $600 get 30%
* Only Fragance excluded. 

The sale for the public starts on 10/13 until Columbus Day 
Make sure you get added as a client to get early access to sales.


This sales are just for the outlets not the boutiques


----------



## reginaPhalange

Private Sale is on now until Monday October 26, 2015. They've brought back some old styles from previous private sales.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

A lot of items have been marked down on the toryburch.com website.


----------



## plums1979

Got Black Melinda Flats Sz 7.5 that I will return to Nordstrom Montgomery Mall MD tomorrow if anyone is interested.


----------



## acm1134

Found some Amanda riding boots at the rack for $199.97. Still here deciding if I want them lol


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Sale Details here:


----------



## katherinexo

Hello! 

Just wanted to drop by with a great deal on the Tory Burch website, if you spend over $250 you get a 30% off discount and free shipping if you use the code "THANKS" 

I'm pretty sure this deal will only last a few days or until Thanksgiving. 


Thought I would share!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Saks has some good sales for their Black Friday preview sale going on.  I got some Thames suede slingback sandals (heels) for 60% off...


----------



## Kelly7adria

It looks like Nordstroms is price matching the Tory Burch sale of 30% off. If bags are sold out on the TB site, you made want to check Nordstroms


----------



## amsiepoo

Ton of classic Black leather Reva flats on clearance for $123 at nordstrom rack in Scottsdale, AZ


----------



## curliegirl

Tory store in K of P in PA ..lots on sale. Just there on Sunday.


----------



## johnnyrocket144

I got a pair of tan (with gold detail) Tory Burch Reva flats at Nordstrom Rack for $70!  It was a pair that had been returned to the regular Nordstrom and refurbished, but they looked completely new to me.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Lots of new stock at outlets including items from regular-priced stores plus buy more save more sale.


----------



## aidore

hi...
i have happy birthday coupon code... for $50 off...  but no need it... 
maybe somebody can use it for good..  
 FB-ZNF9TCFLLNW1

  $50off of $50 and more


----------



## lettuceshop

aidore said:


> hi...
> i have happy birthday coupon code... for $50 off...  but no need it...
> maybe somebody can use it for good..
> FB-ZNF9TCFLLNW1
> 
> $50off of $50 and more



Lucky you! They use to give them out to everyone now its a lottery system.


----------



## ChicagoShopper

The private sale just went active this morning.

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Hautelook event today for shoes, clothing and swimwear.


----------



## Linds31289

Neiman Marcus is doing $50 off of qualifying purchases and a few Yorks are included!!!


----------



## chency

My SAKS SA have this for final sale.  PM me if you want her info to make a purchase. $225 sale $157.50.


----------



## Kkeely30

Lots of new items added to TB website.. Some Millers too!  Also some on sale at Nordstrom.


----------



## Kkeely30

lettuceshop said:


> Anyone know how you get Nordstrom to price match on some of the TB sale items?




I've never done it myself but I'm pretty sure you just call customer service and they look it up. Nordstrom has such great customer service!  I ordered a Rebecca Minkoff bag for my daughter and it went on sale a few days later and it was so easy to call and ask them to adjust the price.


----------



## lettuceshop

Kkeely30 said:


> I've never done it myself but I'm pretty sure you just call customer service and they look it up. Nordstrom has such great customer service!  I ordered a Rebecca Minkoff bag for my daughter and it went on sale a few days later and it was so easy to call and ask them to adjust the price.


Thanks!


----------



## lettuceshop

Extra 30% off the sale prices at Tory starting tomorrow.


----------



## reginaPhalange

40% off at outlets, ends 07/06/16


----------



## lettuceshop

Linds31289 said:


> In the past there has been a code. There will usually be a banner at the top of the website that gives the code!


EXTRA30


----------



## Linds31289

I went to an outlet yesterday and some bags were the 40% off with an extra 20% off


----------



## reginaPhalange

40% off at outlets, ends today


----------



## Linds31289

Bloomingdales is doing $75 OFF a purchase of $300 or more including the York tote! There are a pair of Havanna flip flops for $18 (the cheapest item found) to make you go over the $300 mark. With the shoes and if your a loyalist (you get free shipping) you can get the shoes and large tote for $252 with Texas taxes! (.08%)


----------



## Kkeely30

Tory Burch is having a private sale right now. This was a surprise for me!


----------



## sunsh1ne

Neiman Marcus has black Reva flats for $100. Not sure if it's a pricing error or not, but I certainly was surprised.


----------



## lettuceshop

AnnaD said:


> Darn I missed it!!! Totally hope to get alerts from this thread!!! Love a sale!!



Extra 30% off clearance coming this weekend from a reliable source.


----------



## lettuceshop

New sale, extra 30% off  must spend 250.00 code Fall16
View attachment 3473158


----------



## reginaPhalange

40% off at outlets with an additional 25% on select styles.


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Saks has $100 off of $400 and $200 off of $800 with code 'BAGNSTEAL'


----------



## thisisjulie

Neiman Marcus has $50 off $200 or $100 off $400 on Tory Burch Shoes and Bags, and it includes the Minnie, Revas, and Miller Shoes. Sales ends 10/2 and you can currently get 10% cash back. Code: NMSAVE


----------



## Kkeely30




----------



## Jessada

Lastcall.com (Neiman Marcus) has 40% off of one item until Oct 20th with coupon code OCT40. You can also get a $10 instant coupon if you sign up for email. Not sure if you can use the $10 coupon and get 40% off of one item[emoji848]


----------



## reginaPhalange

New items added to sale section from fall collection


----------



## cinderella0087

I got a "we miss you" email this week with a 20% off code. Hoping to pair it with a sale for some Christmas shopping. Check your junk mail if you haven't shopped in awhile!


----------



## AnnaD

Big sale at TB all  I just did some damage yay lol


----------



## AnnaD

cinderella0087 said:


> I got a "we miss you" email this week with a 20% off code. Hoping to pair it with a sale for some Christmas shopping. Check your junk mail if you haven't shopped in awhile!


They are having a sale plus 30% off with code "thanks"... happy shopping


----------



## ChicagoShopper

An additional 30% off sale began today.


----------



## goofball

Tons of sale items as the Las Vegas store in the Venetian.  Perry totes for $198!


----------



## jenna_e

Perry tote in black here for $316 US or $421 AUD. Just ordered one for myself
https://www.shopbop.com/perry-tote-...005.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize&os=false


----------



## Kkeely30

Some cute TB sunnies for $69 on HauteLook. There's a Reve Split-Hinge current on TB site for $175 down to $69 too. [emoji41]


----------



## Dawn

Off Fifth Saks at the Potomac Mills (VA) Location had a lottttt of Tory Burch! Small and medium size pebbled leather Landon totes in black and camel, a lot of SLGs. I am new to the brand so I don't know all of the names but if you're local to the area, I think it's worth checking out!


----------



## mohnisingh

Rue La La have a few Tory items on sale! Black Perry tote for $319

https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/101422/31912123/


----------



## mohnisingh

The price for the Perry tote is $329 not $319. My apologies!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Private sale is on as of this morning!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

I Purchased a divine bow flat that's half the original price at their private sale!! How cute!


----------



## lettuceshop

New items added to sale just now, check it out girls. I'm about the place an order for the Millie skirt, I was wanting that for this summer, perfect timing.


----------



## GorgeousbagB

Shopbop is having their promo code sale so Tory is up to 25% off now I think through Sunday?


----------



## reginaPhalange

New items added to sale section


----------



## lurkernomore

Extra 30% off sale merchandise  - code EXTRA30


----------



## PrincessMe

Tory Burch is 30% off with Promo code Extra30 til 7.10


----------



## bluebe

20% off at SPRING www.shopspring.com
I just bought a Gemini link tote at 20%off & no tax.


----------



## ChicagoShopper

I just received an email that the Fall Event begins for customers on September 16. It will be open to the public on September 21. It's another tiered sale...Spend $200, save 20%, Spend $350, save 25%, Spend $500, save 30%.


----------



## laurg22

Purchased this Parker large convertible crossbody in the Gabriella floral I refused to pay full price for it here in Canada it was 608 full price and I stalked the one and only outlet here in Toronto and got the bag for 250 ! Now I have the complete set with the matching wallet I won’t need to buy a bag for a while ! And for the wallet I got it for 30 percent off


----------



## Kkeely30

Lots available right now!


----------



## for3v3rz

TB website has the 40% off sale and I got this.


----------



## harlem_cutie

The McGraw tote is finally on sale in a color I like (Baguette/Tiramisu). I used my $50 gift card and it came up to around $250 with tax. I really want the Hilary jacket but need to try this on as the shoulders in TB jackets tend to run big on me.


----------



## lettuceshop

BTW - their extra 30% or 25% after Christmas will start around the 21st.  You can buy online and then call for adjustment


----------



## lettuceshop

Apparently the discount is only 20% and it’s starts today with the code FRIENDME, works on Millers too.


----------



## lettuceshop

The above sale is through Neiman Marcus, the kick back program begins with E is also 10% today. I believe that Nordstrom is matching the discount too.


----------



## lettuceshop

Extra 20% of on certain items at TB code EXTRA20


----------



## aidore

I have birthday code 
 50 off  $100 or more 

don't need it




DEC-LTQ9TRV52SZ6


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Private sale up


----------



## lettuceshop

30% off at Neiman Marcus today Charm30


----------



## justwatchin

Tory Burch is included in the Shopbop event on now. Just ordered another Gemini link small tote in red for  20% off


----------



## lettuceshop

Spring sale is happening now


----------



## paula3boys

Nordstrom has select styles on sale 30% off


----------



## lettuceshop

Extra 25% off sale items is happening now ladies!


----------



## lettuceshop

Tiered sale starts Monday.


----------



## lettuceshop

lettuceshop said:


> Tiered sale starts Monday.


Sorry turns out it’s Wednesday


----------



## purse508

The sale is on now.


----------



## zinacef

Additional stuff added to sale and I got my holiday GC today—- got some quilted Minnie flats, always want them.


----------



## lettuceshop

Thanksgiving sale starts this weekend. 30% off 250 or more. Lots of restrictions.


----------



## HeatherGrace

Limited Edition Cyber Monday only Cross Body: 

https://www.toryburch.com/limited-e...handbags-crossbody-bags&dwvar_55032_color=612


----------



## monksmom

Here is a Bloomingdales 20% Off Code (almost on all styles): Expires 12/16/2018
*ZPHTG55W263A*


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

TORY BURCH PRIVATE SALE HAS STARTED! AND LOTS OF GREAT ITEMS ON SALE =) HOWEVER, THE SALE ENDS MONDAY!

https://www.toryburch.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-ToryBurch_US-Site/default/PrivateSale-Start


----------



## harlem_cutie

Tiered sale starting April 9th. 20% off $200, 25% off $300 and 30% off $500. Presale is now! Typical exclusions such as certain styles of Millers, Minnies and Flemings. The matte black Fleming is excluded but Gemini totes don't seem to be.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> Tiered sale starting April 9th. 20% off $200, 25% off $300 and 30% off $500. Presale is now! Typical exclusions such as certain styles of Millers, Minnies and Flemings. The matte black Fleming is excluded but Gemini totes don't seem to be.


Just a little update the new Miller straw bags are included in the sale and the exclusions on the Millers are as follows. Metallics, metal logo, solid black, tans and the ivory color.


----------



## lettuceshop

Nice of TB to send me this...a bit late since presale started mid week. What’s everyone getting? Measly 3 things for me this year. The straw Miller crossbody in new ivory. The Ines Edge slides in tan and gold and a tunic dress.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I just bought the tropical blue camera bag from Bloomingdale's. From the TB sale I bought a pair of Tropical Blue Millers, a large Fleming in Tramonto and a cardholder.


----------



## Goddessa

bought this great bag at schustermann & borenstein in Austria. -65% off and -10% Extra. 
It was 197 €
they had 5 more tory burch bags in store last weekend.


----------



## lurkernomore

Spring sale started today!


----------



## nvie

Miller and Espadrilles both 40% off


----------



## nvie

Black patent Miller, 50% off.


----------



## nvie

lettuceshop said:


> Great deal...where??


Our local store’s 2-day private sale​


----------



## lettuceshop

Pre sale started today for Thanksgiving sale. 30% off $250.00 or more.


----------



## DS2006

Online holiday sale posted today on toryburch.com. 30% off $250 or more with a few exclusions. Still, the things I am interested in have been included, like most of the Fleming and Kira lines!!!  I am so happy because I totally missed the last big sale!


----------



## DS2006

Nordstrom has 25% off right now for many (not all) of their TB bags and maybe other items, also.


----------



## cfrozal23

I paid $76.29 shipped for this TB Alexa camera bag off of Poshmark.  I used black leather balm and Loving My Bags cleaner and conditioner to get it to look like new! Amazing deal!


----------



## lettuceshop

Lots of Millers and other TB shoes on sale at Zappos today..some at 40% off.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Private sale going on now!


----------



## iuvcoach

I have a $50 off $200 purchase code if anyone would like it from TB. Message me for code.


----------



## Sarah03

Early access to the spring sale starts now! Code: SPRING
I got the Kira phone crossbody in cream!


----------



## gottabagit

Looks like there is a sale of some sort in the US next week. Does anyone have more information?


----------



## dreambell

Currently Chase they have a 20% cashback offer for Tory Burch thru Chase Secure Banking.

I was gonna get the new Perry Tote with the pockets/feet during Memorial Day but if there is a sale next week then maybe I should hold off to combine them!


----------



## lettuceshop

Last time I shopped in the boutique my SA thought there was a sale coming up the end of June. I have this on my wish list.


----------



## gottabagit

I’m told that a “% off” sale is supposed to start on Friday the 18th.


----------



## PurseUOut

Does anyone know when the next "%" off sale will be? I thought there was going to be one Mother's Day...then Memorial Day...and definitely by now but nothing. I've been holding out for the jacquard bucket bag.


----------

